# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти

## Ukei

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ**
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 4
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 4 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 5 - ОТУЧЕННАЯ
РАРУС: Альфа-Авто 6 КОРП
*

----------

Autostop (12.10.2020), AV2 (09.11.2021), Beastock (17.07.2020), blv.ss@ (14.02.2021), danilka61 (02.08.2020), DekaOzz (02.03.2021), Grem_spb (09.12.2020), jadias88 (14.10.2020), khomdv (26.06.2020), kolosov (21.04.2020), lebedovskiy (12.12.2020), lr_ (07.02.2020), Manihey (19.02.2020), mulyar.spb (05.05.2021), odriot (08.10.2020), sebek001 (12.12.2019), ST3pS (29.05.2020), x-mik (03.03.2021), Yurigg777 (24.03.2021), Денис5192006 (07.12.2020), Рогов Иван (17.01.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто:Автосалон+Автосервис+

----------

lr_ (07.02.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

CRM и маркетинг:

    Ведение клиентской базы.
    Учет и хранение персональных данных.
    Взаимоотношения с клиентами.
    Интеграция с телефонией.
    Маркетинговые мероприятия.
    Бонусные и дисконтные программы.
    Опросы и анкетирование.

Автосалон:

    Ведение рабочих листов отдела продаж.
    Продажа новых автомобилей и автомобилей с пробегом.
    Предпродажная подготовка и дооборудование автомобилей.
    Тест-драйв.
    Сделки «Trade-in» и комиссионная торговля.
    Учет поставок автомобилей. 
    Ответственное хранение автомобилей и консигнация.

Послепродажное обслуживание:

    Планирование загрузки ресурсов.
    Оформление ремонтов в виде сводных ремонтных заказов.
    Автоматизированное рабочее место сотрудника автосервиса.
    Начисление выработки сотрудников.

Запасные части и аксессуары:

    Оптовая продажа запчастей.
    Розничная продажа запчастей.
    Работа по заказам запчастей.
    Закупки запчастей.
    Внутрикорпоративные продажи запчастей, аксессуаров и материалов (интеркампани).

Финансы:

    Оплаты покупателей и поставщикам.
    Ведение взаиморасчетов с подотчетными лицами.
    Бюджетирование.

Сервисные функции:

    Обмен данными с бухгалтерскими системами.
    Обмен данными с каталогами производителей.

Преимущества программы:

    Возможность работы в режиме «тонкого» клиента.
    Возможность работы в режиме веб-клиента.
    Разделение типов цен по применяемости: для запчастей, авторабот, автомобилей;.
    Единая картотека транспортных средств, хранение оригинального VIN номера.
    Поиск клиентов по различным данным: VIN, гос. номер автомобиля, ФИО и т. д.
    Возможность работы менеджеров только со своими клиентами.
    Отслеживание эффективности работ менеджеров.
    Отслеживание состояния заказа запасных частей.
    Уведомление менеджеров о поступлении номенклатуры по заказу покупателя.
    Регистрация упущенного спроса.
    Учет замен запчастей.
    Возможность запрета продаж, осуществляемых ниже себестоимости.
    Поддержка нескольких прайс-листов поставщиков.
    Хранение историй всех клиентов.
    Автоматизированное рабочее место сотрудника автосервиса.
    Нормирование времени работ по моделям и комплектациям автомобилей.
    Техническое обслуживание автомобилей, Отслеживание периодов прохождения ТО.
    Возможность оформления нескольких заказ-нарядов с разными плательщиками и видами ремонта за один визит (машинозаезд).
    Классификация выполняемых работ по причинам обращения.
    Выполнение сервисных кампаний.
    Учет субподрядных работ.
    Прием шин на хранение.
    Клиентские и складские заказы на автомобили.
    Оформление заказов поставщикам на автомобили.
    Гибкие настройки при формировании стоимости автомобилей.
    Тест-драйв автомобилей.
    Ответственное хранение автомобилей и консигнация.
    Предпродажная подготовка автомобилей, установка дополнительного оборудования.

Список отличий «Альфа-Авто, редакции 6» от «Альфа-Авто, редакции 5»

Общие особенности:

    Использование управляемого интерфейса «Такси» платформы «1С:Предприятие 8.3».
    Возможность работы в режиме тонкого клиента и веб-клиента.
    Гибкая система управления доступом, основанная на группах доступа и профилях групп доступа.
    Добавлены подписанты в документах продаж и закупок.
    Интегрирован сервис 1СПАРК Риски.
    Интегрирован сервис 1С:Бизнес сеть.
    Реализована проверка контрагентов сервисом ФНС.
    Реализована подсистема утверждения документов.

Послепродажное обслуживание:

    Сводный ремонтный заказ для объединения заказ-нарядов в рамках одного машинозаезда.
    Классификация выполняемых работ по причинам обращения.
    Автоматическое планирование при записи на ремонт.

Автосалон:

    Дополнительная классификация моделей автомобилей по маркам.
    Скидочные программы для ценообразования автомобилей.
    Программы поддержки продаж автомобилей и учет возмещений по программам.

CRM:

    Добавлен интерфейс «Контакт-центр» для работы со входящими обращениями.
    Автоматизирован ввод входящих обращений при использовании «1С-Рарус:Софтфон».

----------


## triviumfan

Доброго дня.
Touch_of_soul, можешь глянуть в своей альфе, нету ли у тебя примеров, когда сумма скидок табличной части не равна реквизиту, что их агрегирует? 



> ВЫБРАТЬ
> 	ЗаказНарядРаботы.Ссылка,
> 	СУММА(ЗаказНарядРаботы.Сум  маСкидки) + СУММА(ЗаказНарядРаботы.Сум  маСкидкиСтроки) КАК СуммаСкидки
> ПОМЕСТИТЬ ВТ
> ИЗ
> 	Документ.ЗаказНаряд.Работы КАК ЗаказНарядРаботы
> 
> СГРУППИРОВАТЬ ПО
> 	ЗаказНарядРаботы.Ссылка
> ...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня.
> Touch_of_soul, можешь глянуть в своей альфе, нету ли у тебя примеров, когда сумма скидок табличной части не равна реквизиту, что их агрегирует? 
> 
> Судя по коду, то 
> 
> Но по факту у нас много документов  (аж с 2008 года), для которых это не выполняется. Нужно понять, это ошибка релиза или мы накосячили с программным изменением (не пересчитывали зависимые поля).


Как понять не ровно?
там или скидка строки или скидка на документ.

----------


## triviumfan

> Как понять не ровно?
> там или скидка строки или скидка на документ.


Не равно. Я не знаю как объяснить что такое операция сравнения.
2019-10-17_09-38-14.jpg
Вот добавил картинку.
Это агрегирующее поле как и сумма документа (только сумма документа она должна равняться сумме "сумма всего" по двум табличным частям (товары и работы)).

https://yadi.sk/i/5ZgkbPNhaSTt8w

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Не равно. Я не знаю как объяснить что такое операция сравнения.
> 2019-10-17_09-38-14.jpg
> Вот добавил картинку.
> Это агрегирующее поле как и сумма документа (только сумма документа она должна равняться сумме "сумма всего" по двум табличным частям (товары и работы)).
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/5ZgkbPNhaSTt8w


Посмотрел. Да СуммаДокумента это и есть ровно  СуммаРаботДокумента + СуммаНоменклатурыДокумент  а в ЗН, все ровно не понимаю что не так. Что не так со скидкой?

----------


## triviumfan

> Посмотрел. Да СуммаДокумента это и есть ровно  СуммаРаботДокумента + СуммаНоменклатурыДокумент  а в ЗН, все ровно не понимаю что не так. Что не так со скидкой?


А вот у меня "СуммаСкидкиНаценкиРабо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А вот у меня "СуммаСкидкиНаценкиРабо





					
						Последний раз редактировалось Touch_of_soul; 17.10.2019 в 19:35.
					
					
				

Обновления УНФ, БП, УТ, КА, АА51, ЗиУП, Розница, Розница Аптека
Обращайтесь в личку.

----------

Ukei (17.10.2019)

----------


## triviumfan

Это ошибка одного из релиза. Коллега подтвердил, проблема такая же.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Это ошибка одного из релиза. Коллега подтвердил, проблема такая же.


А у Вас какой релиз? У меня топ стоит и нет ошибки этой.

----------


## triviumfan

> А у Вас какой релиз? У меня топ стоит и нет ошибки этой.


В демо базе 4 редакции 30 релиза есть ошибка, у вас нету. Что-то тут не так =)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> В демо базе 4 редакции 30 релиза есть ошибка, у вас нету. Что-то тут не так =)


у меня 5.1)))

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Поделитесь релизом 
Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" 6.0.14.07 от 23.10.2019 у кого есть?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Описание: 
*5.1.17.10 от 29.10.2019*

=========
- Типовое решение переведено на работу на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.14.1779). Перед обновлением обязательно сделать резервную копию базы. Перед запуском у всех пользователей требуется снять флаг защиты от опасных действий.
- Добавлена возможность подключения ТСД через ПО Cleverence Магазин 15.
- Добавлена возможность ввода чеков на оплату на основании документа Поступление дополнительных расходов.
- Исправлена загрузка классификатора банков для банков, БИК которых начинается с «0».
- Исправлена ошибка при нажатии на кнопку «Прослушиваемые пользователи» из справочника пользователей.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузке истории звонков.
- Во фронте кассира исправлен выбор ФР отличного от значения по умолчанию.
- Исправлена ошибка при вводе СМС на основании Заказа клиента на автомобиль.
- Реализована печать копии чека из фискального накопителя.
- При пробитии чеков на ФР данные покупателя выводятся только для юридических лиц и индивидуальных предпринимателей.
- Исправлена рассылка отчетов с дополнительными свойствами.
- Исправлена ошибка при добавлении номенклатуры с видом «набор» в табличную часть документов.
- В документе Корректировка поступления добавлены реквизиты номера и даты входящего документа поставщика.
- В документах, пробиваемых на ККТ, добавлен реквизит Тип способа расчета ККТ.
- В банковскую выписку добавлена возможность в качестве сделок указывать документы "Корректировку реализации" и "Корректировку реализации автомобилей".
- Исправлены ошибки при формировании печатной формы "Универсальный корректировочный документ".

----------

Ukei (01.11.2019), zzeed (09.01.2020)

----------


## safit

Небольшой обзор 1С Альфа-авто 6
Думаю многим будет полезно... чтобы понять, надо оно вам или нет.
Особенно тем кто думает обновиться с 5-ки на 6-ку.

----------


## zoob

08.11.2019 14:16:39
Вышел новый релиз ПП "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.17.12)

Новое в релизе:

    Исправлен запуск типового решения на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.14.1779) в клиент-серверном варианте работы под пользователями с ограниченными правами.
    Исправлена нумерация документов при формировании печатной формы Корректировочный счет-фактура.
    Исправлена загрузка групп товаров оборудования в Магазин 15 полный.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Описание:
*5.1.17.12 от 08.11.2019*
=========
- Исправлен запуск типового решения на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.14.1779) в клиент-серверном варианте работы под пользователями с ограниченными правами.
- Исправлена нумерация документов при формировании печатной формы Корректировочный счет-фактура.
- Исправлена загрузка групп товаров оборудования в Магазин 15 полный.

Обновление https://yadi.sk/d/cIOPqlk94O5I_w
Шаблон https://yadi.sk/d/aGITcVTT09STpg

----------

antoxa77777 (13.11.2019), cs25 (13.11.2019), kuv (12.11.2019), Ukei (12.11.2019), zoob (13.11.2019)

----------


## marka

Доброго! После обновления перестала работать функция "Запись на ремонт", выдает ошибку 
_{Обработка.АРМЗаписьНаРемо  нт.Форма.ИнтерфейсЗаписьНа  Ремонт.Форма(4925)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПроверитьБитМаски)
	ОбработкаОбъект.ЗапретРед
						_

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго! После обновления перестала работать функция "Запись на ремонт", выдает ошибку 
> _{Обработка.АРМЗаписьНаРемо  нт.Форма.ИнтерфейсЗаписьНа  Ремонт.Форма(4925)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПроверитьБитМаски)
> 	ОбработкаОбъект.ЗапретРед
> 						
> 					_



Обновления УНФ, БП, УТ, КА, АА51, ЗиУП, Розница, Розница Аптека
Обращайтесь в личку.

----------


## marka

Touch_of_soul,  сейчас 5.1.13.04, а "обновились" загрузив файл с новой версией альфы в нашу конфигурацию.
Также скачали отученную 5.1.15.15 тут ошибка та же. Подскажите как исправить ошибку?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Touch_of_soul,  сейчас 5.1.13.04, а "обновились" загрузив файл с новой версией альфы в нашу конфигурацию.
> Также скачали отученную 5.1.15.15 тут ошибка та же. Подскажите как исправить ошибку?


У Вас стояла отученная и Вы обновили на отученную? Обновили через файл загрузить конфигурацию из файла?

----------

marka (27.11.2019)

----------


## marka

> У Вас стояла отученная и Вы обновили на отученную? Обновили через файл загрузить конфигурацию из файла?


Да.
Дело в том, что мы раньше не пользовались функцией запись на ремонт, а когда попробовали, вышла ошибка ранее описанная.
Скачали с сайта отученную 5.1.15.15 установили чистую, зашли в программу и при вызове контекста Запись на ремонт выходит опять эта же ошибка, причем в демо версии она тоже есть.
Можете подсказать направление движения для решения проблемы.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Да.
> Дело в том, что мы раньше не пользовались функцией запись на ремонт, а когда попробовали, вышла ошибка ранее описанная.
> Скачали с сайта отученную 5.1.15.15 установили чистую, зашли в программу и при вызове контекста Запись на ремонт выходит опять эта же ошибка, причем в демо версии она тоже есть.
> Можете подсказать направление движения для решения проблемы.


Это релиз Автора такой кривой. И На нём наверное ещё и оборудование не работает да?

----------


## marka

> Это релиз Автора такой кривой. И На нём наверное ещё и оборудование не работает да?


Было сложно, но работу онлайн кассы настроили, а вот с записью на ремонт совладать не можем....

----------


## triviumfan

Ещё одна ошибка релиза (и 4 и 5 редакции):
При работе с заказ-нарядом и изменении вида ремонта и нажатии "пересчитать цены авторабот" происходит пересчет цен и сумм без учета скидок.
Например:
Было:
коэ-т | Цена | Сумма | Скидка строки | Сумма всего
0.5     | 1000 | 500       | 500                |    0
Далее при изменении вида ремонта цена пересчитывается. становится:
0.5     |  600  | 500       | 500                |   0
Далее пересчитывается сумма и всего:
0.5     | 600  |  300       | 500                |   -200
Может получиться, что вы оказываете услуги в убыток.
При интерактивном изменении строки данные пересчитаются и сумма всего будет 0. 
Баг на лицо.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ещё одна ошибка релиза (и 4 и 5 редакции):
> При изменении вида ремонта и нажатии "пересчитать цены авторабот" происходит пересчет цен и сумм без учета скидок.
> Например:
> Было:
> коэ-т | Цена | Сумма | Скидка строки | Сумма всего
> 0.5     | 1000 | 500       | 500                |    0
> Далее при изменении вида ремонта цена пересчитывается. становится:
> 0.5     |  600  | 500       | 500                |   0
> Далее пересчитывается сумма и всего:
> ...


5.1 Какой релиз?

----------


## triviumfan

> 5.1 Какой релиз?


Написал же в обоих релизах и всех версиях. Этой ошибке 100500 лет.
Ответ тп: "перевыберите,  "Скидка" и "всего" должна пересчитаться корректно". 
Короче руками 100500 строк пересчитай

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Написал же в обоих релизах и всех версиях. Этой ошибке 100500 лет.
> Ответ тп: "перевыберите,  "Скидка" и "всего" должна пересчитаться корректно". 
> Короче руками 100500 строк пересчитай


оО. Это только при использование ручных скидок или автоматических тоже?
Мы при смене никогда не нажимали пересчитать поэтому и не замечали этот баг. Позже проверю и если так исправлю у себя в релизе.

----------


## triviumfan

> оО. Это только при использование ручных скидок или автоматических тоже?
> Мы при смене никогда не нажимали пересчитать поэтому и не замечали этот баг. Позже проверю и если так исправлю у себя в релизе.


Я на автоматических заметил. Думаю, что для всех.
Обидно, что не замечали. У нас есть бесплатная мойка и автоматическая скидка на неё 100%. А при смене вида ремонта и пересчете мы остались ещё должны клиенту. 
Неприятно.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Я на автоматических заметил. Думаю, что для всех.
> Обидно, что не замечали. У нас есть бесплатная мойка и автоматическая скидка на неё 100%. А при смене вида ремонта и пересчете мы остались ещё должны клиенту. 
> Неприятно.


Согласен. Просто не замечали так как всем говорил чтоб не нажимали пересчитывать, наверное поэтому. Думаю там исправить не сложно. Ручную скидку у себя проверил ошибки нет. Нажимаешь пересчитать ничего не изменяется. как было так и осталось. Автоматическую не проверял.

----------


## triviumfan

> как было так и осталось


Кажется, ты не понял. 
Может у тебя цены такие же, раз ничего не пересчитывается? У меня в примере у вида ремонта другие цены нормачасов и цены пересчитываются, а скидки нет. Вот где ошибка! Я же расписал, что цена и сумма меняется, а скидка старая от старой суммы остаётся, поэтому всего получается некорректная сумма.
https://yadi.sk/i/esW2RergkF6utg

----------

Touch_of_soul (03.12.2019), Ukei (29.11.2019)

----------


## denis85x

Привет.Ищу Альфа-Авто 5ю, подскажите ветку форума где скачать?

----------


## triviumfan

> Кажется, ты не понял. 
> Может у тебя цены такие же, раз ничего не пересчитывается? У меня в примере у вида ремонта другие цены нормачасов и цены пересчитываются, а скидки нет. Вот где ошибка! Я же расписал, что цена и сумма меняется, а скидка старая от старой суммы остаётся, поэтому всего получается некорректная сумма.
> https://yadi.sk/i/esW2RergkF6utg


Рарус ответил, что исправит в след обновлении.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Рарус ответил, что исправит в след обновлении.


Надеюсь, так как жду когда добавят ЭПТС, уже 2 релиза прошло и не добавили, хотя там так просто это сделать)))
У меня нет этой ошибки как как цены для всех видов ремонта одни)

----------


## Manihey

Всем доброго времени суток. Вопрос по Альфа-Авто. Версия 5.1 проблема вот в чем, под Windows все норм, работает, у сервиса и бухгалтерии проблем нет. Проблема в автосалоне. Там MacOS 10 и вот в чем проблема... Программа то запускается, норм, но вот как ей поставить EquipmentSetup под MacOS  она вставть не хочет. бог с ней, запустил без поддержки оборудования, заработала норм. Возникла проблема... печать шаблона из документа не возможна! Нет MS Word или Open Office, а они на маках есть. Под видной проблем с печатью нет. Вот чего делать? Если кто знает как Альфу на маке с вордом подружить, подскажите плз... И еще проблема, не могу никак их связать между собой КА 2.4 и АА 5.1 вечно ошибка... Обработку с инфостара скачал, и либо она не работает, либо я что то не так делаю. Спасибо за подсказки, помогите!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем доброго времени суток. Вопрос по Альфа-Авто. Версия 5.1 проблема вот в чем, под Windows все норм, работает, у сервиса и бухгалтерии проблем нет. Проблема в автосалоне. Там MacOS 10 и вот в чем проблема... Программа то запускается, норм, но вот как ей поставить EquipmentSetup под MacOS  она вставть не хочет. бог с ней, запустил без поддержки оборудования, заработала норм. Возникла проблема... печать шаблона из документа не возможна! Нет MS Word или Open Office, а они на маках есть. Под видной проблем с печатью нет. Вот чего делать? Если кто знает как Альфу на маке с вордом подружить, подскажите плз... И еще проблема, не могу никак их связать между собой КА 2.4 и АА 5.1 вечно ошибка... Обработку с инфостара скачал, и либо она не работает, либо я что то не так делаю. Спасибо за подсказки, помогите!


Здравствуйте! У Вас лиц 5.1?

----------


## Manihey

Отученная 5.1.13.04

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Отученная 5.1.13.04


1. А для чего Вам печатать из Шаблонов? А не через внешную печатную форму к примеру. Нет МакОс поэтому даже проверить не могу это. 
2. Про связь между КА и АА, нужна ссылка на то где Вы ее скачали и версия вашей КА и сама обработка. Так как или у Вас КА релиз древний поэтому не работает, или что -то ещё.

----------


## Manihey

Вот как раз и идет печать через внешнюю печатную форму. Не работает. На винде всё норм, на маках ошибка. Нет мс или опен офис. Посмотрел в конфигах, СОМ соединение нужно, для внешней печатной формы, как его на маках сделать ума не приложу. КА версии норм, из последних 2.4.10.89 так что что то еще...
Обработку брал отсюда https://infostart.ru/public/860381/ в коментах написал, автор молчит.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вот как раз и идет печать через внешнюю печатную форму. Не работает. На винде всё норм, на маках ошибка. Нет мс или опен офис. Посмотрел в конфигах, СОМ соединение нужно, для внешней печатной формы, как его на маках сделать ума не приложу. КА версии норм, из последних 2.4.10.89 так что что то еще...
> Обработку брал отсюда https://infostart.ru/public/860381/ в коментах написал, автор молчит.


Она не работает в КА 2.4 без доработок автор же пишет вот  *"С минимальными доработками будет работать и с КА или БП версий 2.0.ххх и 3.0.ххх соответственно."*. Можно ВПФ ту что на маке не работает хочу посмотреть (так как для моих ВПФ что я делал для АА не нужен офис совсем).

Платформу ставили специальную для МакОС пример: https://1c.programs93.ru/articles/1s...nnosti-versii/

----------

Владимир33 (07.02.2020), Денис5192006 (09.12.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5» 5.1.18.07 от 23.12.2019*
=========
- Добавлена поддержка маркировки товаров при операциях продажи и пробитии оплаты на ККМ а так же возвраты от покупателей.
- Восстановлена работоспособность перехвата клавиш во фронте кассира.
- В банковской выписке добавлена возможность выбора в качестве сделки документов "Корректировку реализации" и "Корректировку реализации автомобилей".
- В документах Корректировка поступления и Корректировка поступления автомобилей добавлены номер и дата входящего документа.

----------

Ukei (24.12.2019)

----------


## Айрат Х

Добрый день всем. Сильно не пинайте. Я хозяин небольшого автосервиса. Купить 1с в кризис рука не поднимается. Что надо скачать и где. Подскажите пожалуйста.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день всем. Сильно не пинайте. Я хозяин небольшого автосервиса. Купить 1с в кризис рука не поднимается. Что надо скачать и где. Подскажите пожалуйста.


Перейдите на первую страницу, там есть ссылки.

----------


## vopi

Подскажите, отученная версия работает с кассой Штрих Онлайн?

Качнул по ссылке с первой страницы, вроде как по ссылке пишет версия 5.1.15.15, в самой программе версия редакция 5.1 (5.1.13.04)

Без оборудования все работает, ставлю поддержку оборудования EquipmentSetup от версии 5.1.15.15, но все время получаю ошибку при загрузке компоненты управления оборудованием.
Отученная версия умеет работать с оборудованием? Или я неправильные версии поддержки оборудования ставлю?

----------

artlive (09.01.2020)

----------


## vopi

> Было сложно, но работу онлайн кассы настроили, а вот с записью на ремонт совладать не можем....


Подскажите как настроили работу онлайн кассы

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Подскажите, отученная версия работает с кассой Штрих Онлайн?
> 
> Качнул по ссылке с первой страницы, вроде как по ссылке пишет версия 5.1.15.15, в самой программе версия редакция 5.1 (5.1.13.04)
> 
> Без оборудования все работает, ставлю поддержку оборудования EquipmentSetup от версии 5.1.15.15, но все время получаю ошибку при загрузке компоненты управления оборудованием.
> Отученная версия умеет работать с оборудованием? Или я неправильные версии поддержки оборудования ставлю?


Скорее всего нужна Вам она 5.1.13.04.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> *«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5» 5.1.18.07 от 23.12.2019*
> =========
> - Добавлена поддержка маркировки товаров при операциях продажи и пробитии оплаты на ККМ а так же возвраты от покупателей.
> - Восстановлена работоспособность перехвата клавиш во фронте кассира.
> - В банковской выписке добавлена возможность выбора в качестве сделки документов "Корректировку реализации" и "Корректировку реализации автомобилей".
> - В документах Корректировка поступления и Корректировка поступления автомобилей добавлены номер и дата входящего документа.


Обновление https://yadi.sk/d/WSBfetgKKhT0RQ
Шаблон https://yadi.sk/d/nF7qOoW7_oIr_Q

----------

Ukei (30.12.2019)

----------


## Masik777

Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НГ!!! Здоровья, всех благ и успехов!
Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста по Альфа Авто 5.1. как настроить зарплату по %% выработки. Поставили задачу, чтобы сотруднику " мойщик", к примеру, дали за работу 500 р. А при начислении ему начислилось 40% от суммы. При этом суммы за работы НЕ фиксированные и могут заноситься руками. Потому как и машины разные и стоимость работы соответственно другие могут быть. Так же и по другим видам работ у других мастеров.
Если у кого есть возможность - помогите настроить. Удаленка есть. Для предложений maxal@list.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НГ!!! Здоровья, всех благ и успехов!
> Ребят, подскажите, пожалуйста по Альфа Авто 5.1. как настроить зарплату по %% выработки. Поставили задачу, чтобы сотруднику " мойщик", к примеру, дали за работу 500 р. А при начислении ему начислилось 40% от суммы. При этом суммы за работы НЕ фиксированные и могут заноситься руками. Потому как и машины разные и стоимость работы соответственно другие могут быть. Так же и по другим видам работ у других мастеров.
> Если у кого есть возможность - помогите настроить. Удаленка есть. Для предложений maxal@list.ru


проще на примере показать чем описывать)))

----------

Masik777 (31.12.2019)

----------


## poslivsena

Всем привет и с наступившим НГ!
У кого нибудь получилось подключить онлайн кассу от ШТРИХА и заставить АА печатать на чеке ИНН покупателя и страну происхождения товара. Мне удалось подключить ЭЛВЕС онлайн к АА, но в чеке никак не хотят вылезать указанные реквизиты. Версия АА отученная старая, но драйвера РАРУСА на оборудование новые, обработка ФРОНТ кассира взята из самой свежей Альфы ну и вся "периферия" к этой обработке тоже выпилена из свежей.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем привет и с наступившим НГ!
> У кого нибудь получилось подключить онлайн кассу от ШТРИХА и заставить АА печатать на чеке ИНН покупателя и страну происхождения товара. Мне удалось подключить ЭЛВЕС онлайн к АА, но в чеке никак не хотят вылезать указанные реквизиты. Версия АА отученная старая, но драйвера РАРУСА на оборудование новые, обработка ФРОНТ кассира взята из самой свежей Альфы ну и вся "периферия" к этой обработке тоже выпилена из свежей.


Это ставиться в договоре контрагента. И тогда выводится на печать.
Тут https://yadi.sk/i/N8H3BfuCy0dZPA

----------

poslivsena (07.01.2020), Ukei (07.01.2020)

----------


## poslivsena

> Это ставиться в договоре контрагента. И тогда выводится на печать.
> Тут https://yadi.sk/i/N8H3BfuCy0dZPA


Благодарю, покопаю в этом направлении. А что скажете насчёт страны происхождения? Е

----------


## poslivsena

> Благодарю, покопаю в этом направлении. А что скажете насчёт страны происхождения? Е


Накопал, это не совсем то, о чём я писал. Это для агентских договоров, как я понял. А я пишу про Наименование + ИНН покупателя в чеке и страну происхождения товара, в случае если товар производства не РФю

----------


## poslivsena

> Накопал, это не совсем то, о чём я писал. Это для агентских договоров, как я понял. А я пишу про Наименование + ИНН покупателя в чеке и страну происхождения товара, в случае если товар производства не РФю


Отвечу частично сам. Страна ставится если это не РФ(так в законе написано), а в АА нашёл код который проверяет - заполнен ли ГТД в строке и если не заполнен то  тоже ничего не проставляет.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Отвечу частично сам. Страна ставится если это не РФ(так в законе написано), а в АА нашёл код который проверяет - заполнен ли ГТД в строке и если не заполнен то  тоже ничего не проставляет.


Думаю в правах и настройках включается вывод его. Точнее смогу ответить  9 числа позвонив в Москву.
Вот что у них на форуме есть https://rarus.ru/press/publications/...i-prof-393386/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Отвечу частично сам. Страна ставится если это не РФ(так в законе написано), а в АА нашёл код который проверяет - заполнен ли ГТД в строке и если не заполнен то  тоже ничего не проставляет.


Как Москва ответит на письмо отпишусь.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Отвечу частично сам. Страна ставится если это не РФ(так в законе написано), а в АА нашёл код который проверяет - заполнен ли ГТД в строке и если не заполнен то  тоже ничего не проставляет.


*Ответ Москвы:*

Для кассы Атол: нужен релиз от 5.1.16.12 и выше с драйвером оборудования 10.5. и выше(32 бита), наименование в АА "ККТ FPrint (1С-обработка + драйвер "Атол")".

Для кассы Штрих: нужен релиз от 5.1.16.12 и выше с драйвером оборудования 4.14. и выше(32 бита), наименование в АА "ФР ШТРИХ-М-ONLINE (1С-обработка + драйвер "Штрих")".


1С: Предприятие тоже должно быть 32 битное.


Наименование + ИНН покупателя в чеке будет выводится в Чеках на оплату, если эти данные проставлены в карточке контрагента.

Для розничных продаж во фронт-кассире эти данные печататься не будут.

----------

poslivsena (11.01.2020)

----------


## ivsl12

Ищу загрузку аналогов номенклатуры внешнюю в 5.1.10 встроенная выдает ошибку

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ищу загрузку аналогов номенклатуры внешнюю в 5.1.10 встроенная выдает ошибку


Сервис-Все операции- Обработки- Загрузка данных из табличного документа

*Режим запуска* _загрузка в регист сведений_
*Вид регистра* _Группы аналогов номенклатуры_

----------


## ivsl12

> Сервис-Все операции- Обработки- Загрузка данных из табличного документа
> 
> *Режим запуска* _загрузка в регист сведений_
> *Вид регистра* _Группы аналогов номенклатуры_


просит артикул и ругается при загрузке на пустое значение

----------


## ivsl12

> Сервис-Все операции- Обработки- Загрузка данных из табличного документа
> 
> *Режим запуска* _загрузка в регист сведений_
> *Вид регистра* _Группы аналогов номенклатуры_


просит артикул и ругается при загрузке на пустое значение

----------


## ivsl12

> просит артикул и ругается при загрузке на пустое значение


Всем спасибо, загрузил

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем спасибо, загрузил


Артикул  обязательный к заполнению ))

----------


## poslivsena

Есть у кого АА 18-я отученная?

----------


## Ukei

- Ребятки, нет ли у кого обработки или правил обмена для перехода с Альфа-Авто 4-й версии на 5-ю?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> - Ребятки, нет ли у кого обработки или правил обмена для перехода с Альфа-Авто 4-й версии на 5-ю?


Вот держи https://yadi.sk/d/yeUg--OqpxpMnA

----------

Ukei (16.01.2020)

----------


## triviumfan

Тач, а ты не реализовывал ограничение доступа по организациям?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Тач, а ты не реализовывал ограничение доступа по организациям?


В правах можно ограничить по пользователю, а у пользователя идет привязка к организации и поэтому авто идет фильтр.  Только справочники не отсортировать. 
А если по организации без сортировки пользователя это тоже можно сделать но переписывать нужно.

----------


## spayk

Установил !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip
Установил Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup 
Выдает вот так сообщения https://forum.ruboard.ru/attachment....5&d=1579542489 
Есть мысли что не так?
Спасибо.

----------


## Fltr

> Установил !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip
> Установил Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup 
> Выдает вот так сообщения https://forum.ruboard.ru/attachment....5&d=1579542489 
> Есть мысли что не так?
> Спасибо.


Появился RePack Технологической платформы для Windows x86
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23
Пробуйте на нем.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Установил !_Платформа_8.3.15.1700_Windows_Repack_64-bit.zip
> Установил Salon_5.1.15.15_keyless_setup 
> Выдает вот так сообщения https://forum.ruboard.ru/attachment....5&d=1579542489 
> Есть мысли что не так?
> Спасибо.


платформа 64 бит в этом и проблема.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Появился RePack Технологической платформы для Windows x86
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23
> Пробуйте на нем.


нет репака на 32 бит http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB?page=5 посмотрел. Есть только младшие версии.

----------


## Fltr

> нет репака на 32 бит http://www.unibytes.com/folder/t8cJaaeSiwkB?page=5 посмотрел. Есть только младшие версии.


Как же? А это:
ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1830 от 19.11.2019

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows x86 (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка)
Пост 229
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23

----------

spayk (21.01.2020), Touch_of_soul (21.01.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Как же? А это:
> ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.15.1830 от 19.11.2019
> 
> RePack Технологической платформы для Windows x86 (лечение не требуется, авторская сборка)
> Пост 229
> https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23


Так вижу http://www.unibytes.com/7rfrJ6wOLHsL...MAlUB&referer=

----------

spayk (21.01.2020)

----------


## triviumfan

> В правах можно ограничить по пользователю, а у пользователя идет привязка к организации и поэтому авто идет фильтр.  Только справочники не отсортировать. 
> А если по организации без сортировки пользователя это тоже можно сделать но переписывать нужно.


А причем тут сортировка? Я про фильтр. Там же только на редактирование правами ограничивается, разве нет? А нужно видимость убрать, чтение.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> А причем тут сортировка? Я про фильтр. Там же только на редактирование правами ограничивается, разве нет? А нужно видимость убрать, чтение.


Я говорил про это КОД ПРАВА *41224 ФильтрацияДокументовПоПол  ьзователю Фильтрация документов по пользователю*
На основание его можно реализовать по подразделению и по организации.

дкСписокЗаполнитьОтборПоУ  молчанию и дкСписокПриОткрытии Прописать доп ПРАВА ФильтрацияДокументовПоОрг  анизации

----------

triviumfan (23.01.2020)

----------


## poslivsena

Доброго дня!
У кого есть опыт успешного внедрения онлайн кассы в АА5 - скажите пожалуйста, какую кассу подключили?
И всё ли печатается у вас в чеке, например ИНН покупателя(если это юрик или ип) и ГТД+страна происхождения в случаем импортного товара.
PS:Хочется кассу с ethernet.

----------


## renelin

Наш конфиг изначально АА4 (4.1.01.19) переписываемый аж с 2011. Через внешнюю обработку с Инфостарта подключили Атол 22й и 25й с драйвером 10.5, обе модели через Ethernet.

----------


## poslivsena

> Наш конфиг изначально АА4 (4.1.01.19) переписываемый аж с 2011. Через внешнюю обработку с Инфостарта подключили Атол 22й и 25й с драйвером 10.5, обе модели через Ethernet.


инн покупателя и гтд печатается в чеке ?

----------


## renelin

"Программа поддерживает последние изменения по 54 ФЗ, в частности передача Получатель (тег 1227), ИНН получатель (тег 1228), маркировки табачной продукции, лекарств и обуви (тег 1162), номер ГТД (тег 1231) , и страны происхождения (тег 1231) , при желании можно передавать и сумму акциза (тег 1229)." 
Об этом речь?
А по поводу чека, там все шаблонами выполнено. Можно хоть договоры и гарантийные условия в чек пихать целиком на несколько метров ленты.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня!
> У кого есть опыт успешного внедрения онлайн кассы в АА5 - скажите пожалуйста, какую кассу подключили?
> И всё ли печатается у вас в чеке, например ИНН покупателя(если это юрик или ип) и ГТД+страна происхождения в случаем импортного товара.
> PS:Хочется кассу с ethernet.


Атол 30Ф 9шт , 22тпк 3шт - все работают в аа 5.1

ссылка https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post570672

----------


## poslivsena

> Атол 30Ф 9шт , 22тпк 3шт - все работают в аа 5.1
> 
> ссылка https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post570672


а мы мучаемся со ШТРИХ ЭЛВЕС.
ИНН покупателя никак не идёт. пробовал даже подключать к самой свежей 1С: Бухгалтерия 3.0 - результата нет. Чеки идут а инн покупателя нет, в драйвере автопечать тегов стоит.

----------


## poslivsena

> "Программа поддерживает последние изменения по 54 ФЗ, в частности передача Получатель (тег 1227), ИНН получатель (тег 1228), маркировки табачной продукции, лекарств и обуви (тег 1162), номер ГТД (тег 1231) , и страны происхождения (тег 1231) , при желании можно передавать и сумму акциза (тег 1229)." 
> Об этом речь?
> А по поводу чека, там все шаблонами выполнено. Можно хоть договоры и гарантийные условия в чек пихать целиком на несколько метров ленты.


да, речь об этом, но суть в том что в чеке никак не хотят появляться эти реквизиты.
точнее я изложил чуть выше в предыдущем своём сообщении.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> а мы мучаемся со ШТРИХ ЭЛВЕС.
> ИНН покупателя никак не идёт. пробовал даже подключать к самой свежей 1С: Бухгалтерия 3.0 - результата нет. Чеки идут а инн покупателя нет, в драйвере автопечать тегов стоит.


Не работал с ККМ кроме Атол поэтому не могу сказать. В Атол проверил все выводит, даже маркировку шин.

----------


## spayk

> Подскажите, отученная версия работает с кассой Штрих Онлайн?
> 
> Качнул по ссылке с первой страницы, вроде как по ссылке пишет версия 5.1.15.15, в самой программе версия редакция 5.1 (5.1.13.04)
> 
> Без оборудования все работает, ставлю поддержку оборудования EquipmentSetup от версии 5.1.15.15, но все время получаю ошибку при загрузке компоненты управления оборудованием.
> Отученная версия умеет работать с оборудованием? Или я неправильные версии поддержки оборудования ставлю?


Как то решили проблему? Дело втом что у меня тоже самое.

----------


## poslivsena

> Как то решили проблему? Дело втом что у меня тоже самое.


клиентское приложение должно быть x86.
компоненту оборудования надо rgsvr32 от имени админа.

----------


## poslivsena

> Не работал с ККМ кроме Атол поэтому не могу сказать. В Атол проверил все выводит, даже маркировку шин.


всё заработало даже на ШТРИХ ЭЛВЕС(мутант который вообще раньше не был фискальником..)
Проблема была в том что я импортунл из свежей конфиги обработку  РМК кассира с 18 версии АА, а обработку Торгового оборудования оставил от 13 версии.

----------


## spayk

> компоненту оборудования надо rgsvr32 от имени админа.


можно поподробний.
клиентское приложение у меня x86.

----------


## dvgeruso

> Не работал с ККМ кроме Атол поэтому не могу сказать. В Атол проверил все выводит, даже маркировку шин.


Добрый день. вы уже внедрили маркировку шин. можете по подробней как это сделать и что требуется для этого

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. вы уже внедрили маркировку шин. можете по подробней как это сделать и что требуется для этого


https://yadi.sk/d/zQFVr31Y7dCiFQ

----------

Barcode (21.04.2020), cs25 (05.02.2020), Ladydy (18.02.2020), Ukei (04.02.2020), ЛАНь (10.02.2020)

----------


## dvgeruso

> https://yadi.sk/d/zQFVr31Y7dCiFQ


спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5» от 04.02.2020*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1148.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.8.360.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.718.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86)
- В настройках оборудования ККТ добавлен параметр пароля администратора.

----------

DmitriyKB (02.03.2020)

----------


## dvgeruso

Добрый вечер можете скинуть обновления релизов. 
"Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.16.12)
"Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.17.10)
"Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.17.12)
"Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.18.07)
Заранее благодарен

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый вечер можете скинуть обновления релизов. 
> "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.16.12)
> "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.17.10)
> "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.17.12)
> "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.18.07)
> Заранее благодарен


Для чего Вам они все? Достаточно же топ релиз, чтоб обновиться. 
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.18.7 от 23.12.2019 
http://www.unibytes.com/UWD0L-hw5RMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

pm334 (18.02.2020)

----------


## Наталья_Н

Добрый день. Кто-нибудь использует новую версию АА6? Как успехи? Поделитесь сами внедряли или привлекали специалиста? Как программа в использовании? Все ли устраивает?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Кто-нибудь использует новую версию АА6? Как успехи? Поделитесь сами внедряли или привлекали специалиста? Как программа в использовании? Все ли устраивает?


Мне тоже интересно получить топ релиз 6.0 лиц. А внедрить её не сложно(правила переноса с 5.1 на 6.0 Москва даёт))) Она не сильно от 5.1 отличается кроме управляемых форм))

----------


## triviumfan

> Мне тоже интересно получить топ релиз 6.0 лиц. А внедрить её не сложно(правила переноса с 5.1 на 6.0 Москва даёт))) Она не сильно от 5.1 отличается кроме управляемых форм))


я бы так не сказал. ответил в личку

----------

Touch_of_soul (14.02.2020)

----------


## pm334

Здравствуйте.  Уже кто нибудь обновлялся на версию Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.19.04)? Стоит ли пробовать? Есть ли проблемы с платформой 8.3.16.1148?

----------


## pm334

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.19.04).

----------


## Manihey

Доброго утра! Где бы найти отученную версию старше 5.1.15.15

----------


## triviumfan

> Доброго утра! Где бы найти отученную версию старше 5.1.15.15


если она существует, то точно не здесь)

----------


## 55grtrain

Добрый день! Есть новая 6 отученная, пишите в лс

----------

hebric (24.03.2021), nikit0zzz (04.07.2021), xxking (25.05.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Есть новая 6 отученная, пишите в лс


Версия релиза и работает ли там оборудования?

----------

xxking (25.05.2020)

----------


## dvgeruso

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.19.04).

----------


## Manihey

Подскажите, где взять внешние печатные формы для Альфы? Может быть у кого нибудь внешний макет отчета комитенту?

----------


## dvgeruso

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.19.04).

----------


## Ukei

*АВТОРСКИЕ СБОРКИ ИЗ ДАННОГО ПОСТА МОГУТ БЫТЬ ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНЫ ТОЛЬКО НА БЕЛЫЕ ОБМЕННИКИ ИЛИ В ВИДЕ MAGNET-ССЫЛКИ*

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.13.33 от 17.07.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.14.07 от 23.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.15.09 от 04.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.16.03 от 30.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.17.09 от 19.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

- Kos - (19.02.2022), Alex53Rus (01.12.2022), dmk (23.03.2021), joyhunter84 (26.08.2020), Lenarvs (18.06.2020), Nanali_V (15.09.2022), Nik7171 (20.10.2021), sto123 (09.10.2020), unknownzlo (20.02.2021), Лина.а (31.10.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти ПРОФ", релиз 5.1.19.04 от 04.02.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alex53Rus (01.12.2022), arturzinio (07.10.2021), berbee33 (09.07.2020), GLF (22.06.2021), Lenarvs (18.06.2020), Nightshade2 (14.05.2020), Nik7171 (11.02.2022), sergey_ru (11.03.2021), Vya4 (17.06.2020)

----------


## alexunit

Коллеги ! Кто может поделиться 6-ой Альфой отученой?

----------


## alexunit

Можно на мыло кинуть ее, alexunit@list.ru

----------


## imfromrostov

Пожалуйста поделитесь 6-ой Альфой отученой, заранее благодарю!

----------


## Manihey

> Пожалуйста поделитесь 6-ой Альфой отученой, заранее благодарю!


Такая же просьба

----------


## JeJe

Аналогично)))
А может кто нибудь помочь,  с установкой 5-ой версии?на худой конец^^

----------


## Manihey

> Аналогично)))
> А может кто нибудь помочь,  с установкой 5-ой версии?на худой конец^^


Пятые есть в архиве

----------

Ukei (19.04.2020)

----------


## VerterTRG

> Пожалуйста поделитесь 6-ой Альфой *отученной*, заранее благодарю!


Доброго времени. И мне пожалуйста.

----------


## GarikRecords

Можно 6ую Альфу отученную. Заранее мерси!:)

----------


## stas66rus

Доброго дня, подкиньте пожалуйста правила обмена ААА 5.1.

----------


## Falcon174

такая же просьба про 6-ую. Есть у кого?

----------


## JahNah

И мне будьте добры, пришлите отученную альфаАвто.

----------


## OlgaSu

> Можно 6ую Альфу *отученную*. Заранее мерси!:)


И мне тоже, пожалуйста, на почту

----------


## Амба101

Подскажите, а реально найти уже готовую, уже "допилиную" базу, требования самые простые, планировщик, заказ наряд, отчет,  не бесплатно конечно)

----------


## Амба101

Подскажите, а реально найти уже готовую, уже "допилиную" базу, требования самые простые, планировщик, заказ наряд, отчет,  не бесплатно конечно) san_sk@bk.ru

----------


## Илья78

Доброе время суток!
Подскажите как реализовать проценку онлайн поставщиков на Альфе 5?

----------


## loveromeo

Буду благодарен за 6ую Альфу отученную. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброе время суток!
> Подскажите как реализовать проценку онлайн поставщиков на Альфе 5?


Знакомые пользуются этим https://infostart.ru/public/533119/  Там 15 дней бесплатно.

----------

Илья78 (01.06.2020)

----------


## Илья78

Спасибо большое!
Но это программа и у них функционал ограничен. Я хотел узнать как самому настроить 1с.

----------


## Илья78

Спасибо большое!
Но это программа и у них функционал ограничен. Я хотел узнать как самому настроить 1с.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Спасибо большое!
> Но это программа и у них функционал ограничен. Я хотел узнать как самому настроить 1с.


типовой вариант, наверное это загрузка прайса поставщиков ваших и работать через арм корзину. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-2KPwCEGt8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcUFc5mMdI0

----------

Илья78 (01.06.2020)

----------


## Khasambek

товарищи! значит "отученная"?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> товарищи! значит "отученная"?


Та 1с которая не требует лиц. ключ.

----------

Khasambek (06.06.2020)

----------


## Vya4

Добрый день!
Не могу найти обновление на 5.1.19.04
помогите пожалуйста

----------


## Bair107

В теме выложены конфигурации 6 редакции для установки, а можно ли где то только обновления найти?

----------


## khomdv

И я буду благодарен за 6ую Альфу отученную. Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Masik777

> И я буду благодарен за 6ую Альфу отученную. Заранее СПАСИБО!


Присоединяюсь к просьбе))

----------


## Neud

И мне если можно.

----------


## DesneD

Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.20.05)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.20.05)


Лиц или отученную? (*5.1.20.05*)

----------

Yrok76 (05.08.2020)

----------


## DesneD

Лицензию

----------


## DesneD

> Лиц или отученную? (*5.1.20.05*)


Лицензию

----------


## PHOENIX_77

Скиньте пожалуйста 6-ю версию отученную, огромное спасибо!

----------


## Raven333

Буду благодарен тоже за 6-ую отученную

----------


## Yrok76

> Лицензию


Мне тоже можно 5.1.20.05?????
Очень надо

----------


## YAVSpb

Буду благодарен тоже за 6-ую отученную

----------


## Numark

Добрый день! Ищу cf или cfu Альфа авто 5.1.20.05, лицензию.

----------


## Yrok76

> Добрый день! Ищу cf или cfu Альфа авто 5.1.20.05, лицензию.


Скоро будет. Поделюсь.

----------


## Yrok76

> Добрый день! Ищу cf или cfu Альфа авто 5.1.20.05, лицензию.


Скоро будет. Поделюсь.

----------

Numark (04.08.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.20.05) лицензия
Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/dhih7l4Juh_1LQ
за авторской сборкой в личку.

----------

asn70 (11.08.2020), Bessondo (06.08.2020), kent829 (10.08.2020), kuv (17.08.2020), Numark (06.08.2020), vic-vic (05.08.2020), Yrok76 (05.08.2020)

----------


## imax5

буду благодарен за 6ую Альфу отученную, заранее спасибо.

----------


## foxrus

Здравстуйте! А есть отученная Альфа 6? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## drednio

Здравстуйте! А есть отученная Альфа 6? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*5.1.21.06*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
- Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
- Добавлен журнал документов учета кодов маркировки. Создание документов Заказ кодов маркировки на основании Ввода в оборот с учетом ограничения: в одном документе не более 10 номенклатурных строк.
- Добавлена возможность печати кодов маркировок из обработки "Печать этикеток и ценников". Заполнение по документу Заказа кодов маркировки и при сканировании кода маркировки при работе с обработкой.
- Изменена передача параметров для формирования тега 1162 чека на ККТ Штрих для корректной передачи данных о маркировке в ОФД.
- При печати УПД из Реализации автомобилей и Счет-фактуры выданной, при продаже б/у автомобиля добавлен вывод межценовой разницы.
- В загрузку из AutoPad Web добавлено игнорирование калькуляций с тегом ПОВРЕЖДЕНИЕ СТЕКЛА.
- При вводе на основании Рабочего листа из События заполняется реквизит Контрагента из соответствующего реквизита События.
- Добавлено право "Редактирование заказов при наличии распределения".
- Исправлена ошибка, при которой оборудование, снятое документом "Разукомплектация", отображалось в карточке автомобиля.

----------


## justfow

Коллеги. Есть у кого рарусовская обработка для бухгалтерии (лучше 3, но можно и 2), которая загружает данные из альфы. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## eskimos555

Доброго времени суток! А поделитесь кто-нибудь самой системой оборудования, которая EquipmentSetup.exe

А то и ключ есть лицензионный, а запустить не могу :)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени суток! А поделитесь кто-нибудь самой системой оборудования, которая EquipmentSetup.exe
> 
> А то и ключ есть лицензионный, а запустить не могу :)


Эта же нужна 5.1.19.04_EquipmentSetup.exe?  https://yadi.sk/d/TnOGkpMQgT5Bfg

----------

joyhunter84 (26.08.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Коллеги. Есть у кого рарусовская обработка для бухгалтерии (лучше 3, но можно и 2), которая загружает данные из альфы. Заранее благодарю.


2.0 https://yadi.sk/d/KsRs_ghmeCaxPQ
3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/LXFf1Ee3clbj2Q

----------

joyhunter84 (26.08.2020), Ukei (26.08.2020)

----------


## MinovichLosha

Просьба поделиться 6ой версией Альфа-авто. Заранее спасибо!!!
Хотя бы cf...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Просьба поделиться 6ой версией Альфа-авто. Заранее спасибо!!!
> Хотя бы cf...


Salon_6.0.17.09_setup + методичка
https://yadi.sk/d/nBFeVsGyUoxzhw?w=1

----------

ikalichkin (25.08.2020), joyhunter84 (26.08.2020), MinovichLosha (25.08.2020), root7 (26.08.2020)

----------


## johnnik

Добрый день, коллеги!
Поделитесь АА5 5.1.20.05 или старше отученной. Буду благодарен!

----------


## johnnik

Добрый день, коллеги!
Поделитесь АА5 5.1.20.05 или старше, отученную. Буду благодарен!

----------


## hapchu

> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.20.05) лицензия
> Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/dhih7l4Juh_1LQ
> за авторской сборкой в личку.


Здравствуйте! Ссылка уже не работает. Не поделитесь еще раз?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Ссылка уже не работает. Не поделитесь еще раз?
> Заранее спасибо!


Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
*5.1.21.06*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
- Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
- Добавлен журнал документов учета кодов маркировки. Создание документов Заказ кодов маркировки на основании Ввода в оборот с учетом ограничения: в одном документе не более 10 номенклатурных строк.
- Добавлена возможность печати кодов маркировок из обработки "Печать этикеток и ценников". Заполнение по документу Заказа кодов маркировки и при сканировании кода маркировки при работе с обработкой.
- Изменена передача параметров для формирования тега 1162 чека на ККТ Штрих для корректной передачи данных о маркировке в ОФД.
- При печати УПД из Реализации автомобилей и Счет-фактуры выданной, при продаже б/у автомобиля добавлен вывод межценовой разницы.
- В загрузку из AutoPad Web добавлено игнорирование калькуляций с тегом ПОВРЕЖДЕНИЕ СТЕКЛА.
- При вводе на основании Рабочего листа из События заполняется реквизит Контрагента из соответствующего реквизита События.
- Добавлено право "Редактирование заказов при наличии распределения".
- Исправлена ошибка, при которой оборудование, снятое документом "Разукомплектация", отображалось в карточке автомобиля. 
обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/e-tzQLBZmtJ7kA

----------

hapchu (28.08.2020)

----------


## hapchu

Большое спасибо!

----------


## andymrrc

ссыка убита

----------


## andymrrc

> 2.0 https://yadi.sk/d/KsRs_ghmeCaxPQ
> 3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/LXFf1Ee3clbj2Q


не скинете еще раз ссылка битая уже. или в личку

----------


## jusper

очень нужно. Продублируйте, пожалуйста

----------


## MrBasil

Ищу последний релиз 5.1.21 или хотя бы 5.1.20

----------


## stepofchange

> Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
> *5.1.21.06*
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
> - Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
> ...


Не могли бы вы еще раз выложить данный релиз? Ссылка к сожалению уже не работает

----------


## stepofchange

> Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
> *5.1.21.06*
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
> - Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
> ...


Не могли бы вы еще раз выложить данный релиз? Ссылка к сожалению уже не работает

----------


## mmf4wk

> Ее больше просто нет, я удалил, так как больше не актуально вышел новый релиз:
> *5.1.21.06*
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - *8.3.16.1502*.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.367.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Расширены возможности взаимодействия с «Честным знаком» для отображения операций. Добавлены документы «Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки», «Возврат в оборот кодов маркировки», «Перемаркировка» и «Списание кодов маркировки».
> - Расширен учет кодов маркировки товаров. Добавлены документы для выполнения операций и формированию файла для загрузки в личный кабинет Честного знака: по выводу кодов маркировки из оборота, перемаркировки товаров, списанию кодов маркировки (нанесенных и не нанесенных на товар), возврату в оборот кодов маркировки.
> ...


Большая просьба перевыложить.

----------


## 4AuHuK

5.1.21.06:
https://dropmefiles.com/0voPm

----------

mmf4wk (08.09.2020), MrBasil (08.09.2020), stepofchange (10.09.2020)

----------


## Klassic

Здравстуйте! А есть отученная Альфа 6? Можно информацию в личку. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## wrix

Доброго дня. Уважаемые форумчане нужна ваша помощь. Стоит кривая отученная альфа 5.1.10.09. Скачал здесь 5.15.15, установил, после добавления в конфигурацию сохраненной базы, то происходит замена версии с 5.15.15 на 5.1.10.09. Подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем связано это или как перенести данные со старой версии на новую? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Vya4

> Доброго дня. Уважаемые форумчане нужна ваша помощь. Стоит кривая отученная альфа 5.1.10.09. Скачал здесь 5.15.15, установил, после добавления в конфигурацию сохраненной базы, то происходит замена версии с 5.15.15 на 5.1.10.09. Подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем связано это или как перенести данные со старой версии на новую? Заранее благодарен.


Доброе утро.
Напишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## antoxa77777

Огромная просьба переложить)

----------


## tobieee

Ребят, всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста любой версией Альфа авто 6 свежее 6.0.18.05, жадная или отученная вообще не важно, требуется посмотреть один момент в коде, чтобы понять стоит ли оплачивать поддержку для обновлений. Буду очень благодарен, за мной не заржавеет. почта alxnel@mail.ru

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Ребят, всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста любой версией Альфа авто 6 свежее 6.0.18.05, жадная или отученная вообще не важно, требуется посмотреть один момент в коде, чтобы понять стоит ли оплачивать поддержку для обновлений. Буду очень благодарен, за мной не заржавеет. почта alxnel@mail.ru


Альфа-Авто ред. 6  *6.0.23.07* (установочный дистрибутив):
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2s1p/5hPvbyqw2

----------

akv77 (30.09.2020), ikalichkin (22.09.2020), MeSoft (28.09.2020), root7 (22.09.2020), war-tushkan (07.10.2020)

----------


## kjuby123123

Можно выложить релиз Альфы РАРУС ?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Можно выложить релиз Альфы РАРУС ?


Как народ должен понять, что именно нужно?!? Релизов очень много!

----------


## Владимир_91

Добрый день.

Нужен релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ  (5.1.21.06)

----------


## Владимир_91

Добрый день.

Нужен релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ  (5.1.21.06)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день.
> 
> Нужен релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ  (5.1.21.06)


https://dropmefiles.com/376WD

----------

gawws (23.09.2020), Johnsim (24.09.2020), kjuby123123 (23.09.2020), Raven333 (29.09.2020), vic-vic (23.09.2020), Владимир_91 (22.09.2020)

----------


## poslivsena

Всем привет!
скажите с какой версии АА умеет работать с маркировкой шин полноценно?
Я имею ввиду интеграцию с соответствующими порталами.
И есть ли такая отученная версия?
готовы приобрести..

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем привет!
> скажите с какой версии АА умеет работать с маркировкой шин полноценно?
> Я имею ввиду интеграцию с соответствующими порталами.
> И есть ли такая отученная версия?
> готовы приобрести..


ЕСТЬ В ЛИЧКУ

----------


## goldsky76

Всем привет!
есть рабочая база 4.1.01.29, не ломаная
ее можно отвязать от ключа? по большому требуется только просмотр
возможно за вознаграждение)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем привет!
> есть рабочая база 4.1.01.29, не ломаная
> ее можно отвязать от ключа? по большому требуется только просмотр
> возможно за вознаграждение)


В личку пишите помогу.

----------

goldsky76 (01.10.2020)

----------


## tobieee

Огромное спасибо, скиньте номер карты на почту, я отблагодарю

----------


## tobieee

> Альфа-Авто ред. 6  *6.0.23.07* (установочный дистрибутив):
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2s1p/5hPvbyqw2


Огромное спасибо, скиньте номер карты на почту, я отблагодарю

----------

Владимир_91 (02.10.2020)

----------


## Focuspro

Подскажите где скачать Альфа-Авто ред. 6 чтобы можно было установить и пользоваться или только покупать?

----------


## war-tushkan

Если есть Альфа 6 отлученная - киньте в меня ссылкой

----------


## noTeMkuH

И в меня пожалуйста киньте тоже ссылкой

----------


## Grafig

Добрый день всем, есть у кого обновление для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06) Киньте ссылочку ?

----------


## Vya4

Присоединяюсь к просящим)))

----------


## vdv77

Тоже хотел бы получить дистрибутив  Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06)

----------


## stc_serg

Альфа-Авто ред. 6 6.0.23.14 (установочный дистрибутив):
http://depositfiles.com/files/x0v2mo3n6

----------

root7 (08.10.2020)

----------


## stc_serg

Альфа-Авто ред. 6 6.0.23.14 (установочный дистрибутив):
http://depositfiles.com/files/x0v2mo3n6

----------

alex1123 (07.11.2020), root7 (08.10.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Тоже хотел бы получить дистрибутив  Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06)


https://yadi.sk/d/rdnbQlhoJmQKFw

----------

Autostop (10.10.2020), Grafig (09.10.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день всем, есть у кого обновление для Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06) Киньте ссылочку ?


https://yadi.sk/d/rdnbQlhoJmQKFw

----------

AnyaIT (08.10.2020), Grafig (09.10.2020), Micos (12.10.2020), MongusT (12.10.2020), vdv77 (09.10.2020)

----------


## Mapatnk

Кто может помочь с альфа-авто 6 отученной?

----------


## Орлан1983

Буду благодарен тоже за 6-ую отученную

----------


## root7

Прошу поделиться обработкой по переносу данных из 5.1 в 6.0

----------


## mrwho9

Добрый день! Пожалуйста, скинте рабочую ссылку на обновление Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06)

----------


## mexanik_96

Поддерживаю!

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день! Пожалуйста, скинте рабочую ссылку на обновление Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06)


На самом деле с *.cf: *AutoSalon5_5_1_21_06_update.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

mexanik_96 (20.10.2020), mrwho9 (20.10.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6" версия 6.0.23.14 от 30.09.2020* 

Установка:  *ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" версия 5.1.21.06 от 20.08.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## Mapatnk

ссылка не работает? 
Это не отученная?

----------


## Mapatnk

......

----------


## Mapatnk

> * Конфигурация "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6" версия 6.0.23.14 от 30.09.2020* 
> 
> Установка:  *ссылка*


ссылка не работает? 
Это не отученная?

----------


## Smog78

Добрый день.
Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06). Все старые ссылки мертвы

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день.
> Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06). Все старые ссылки мертвы


https://yadi.sk/d/iYj66Vkddcjf_w

----------

access116 (22.10.2020), Agnester (22.10.2020), hardcrab (28.10.2020), pm334 (23.10.2020), skd1980 (27.10.2020), Smog78 (26.10.2020)

----------


## trassser

Добрый день!
Поделитесь плиз Альфой 5.1.21.06, полным дистрибом если не сложно.....

----------


## Touch_of_soul

5.1.22.05
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.10.369.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлен документ Отгрузка товаров с кодами маркировки для отображения соответствующей операции в Честном знаке через загрузку файла.
- При поступлении товара с кодом маркировки добавлено фиксирование нового GTIN для соответствующего товара для идентификации при сканировании кода маркировки.
- Добавлено ограничение на хранение кодов маркировки с криптохвостом. При сканировании кода маркировки записывается без учета проверяющих данных. Для очистки данных о коде маркировки после печати из Заказа кодов маркировки добавлено регламентное задание, где указывается срок хранения полного кода маркировки после печати.
- Исправлено открытие телефонного звонка из справочников Сотрудники, Организации, Подразделения компании, Контрагенты.
- Исправлен макет счет-фактуры корректировочной.
- Добавлена возможность ввода Счета-фактуры на основании документа "Реализация активов".
- Исправлена дата изменения статуса кода маркировки для Заказ-наряда, а также при вводе документа Вывод из оборота на основании Заказ-Наряда - используется дата закрытия заказ-наряда.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

5.1.22.05
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.10.369.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлен документ Отгрузка товаров с кодами маркировки для отображения соответствующей операции в Честном знаке через загрузку файла.
- При поступлении товара с кодом маркировки добавлено фиксирование нового GTIN для соответствующего товара для идентификации при сканировании кода маркировки.
- Добавлено ограничение на хранение кодов маркировки с криптохвостом. При сканировании кода маркировки записывается без учета проверяющих данных. Для очистки данных о коде маркировки после печати из Заказа кодов маркировки добавлено регламентное задание, где указывается срок хранения полного кода маркировки после печати.
- Исправлено открытие телефонного звонка из справочников Сотрудники, Организации, Подразделения компании, Контрагенты.
- Исправлен макет счет-фактуры корректировочной.
- Добавлена возможность ввода Счета-фактуры на основании документа "Реализация активов".
- Исправлена дата изменения статуса кода маркировки для Заказ-наряда, а также при вводе документа Вывод из оборота на основании Заказ-Наряда - используется дата закрытия заказ-наряда.

----------


## 4AuHuK

АА  *5.1.22.05* (обновление)

----------

Bessondo (29.10.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 5.1.22.05
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.9.10.369.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Добавлен документ Отгрузка товаров с кодами маркировки для отображения соответствующей операции в Честном знаке через загрузку файла.
> - При поступлении товара с кодом маркировки добавлено фиксирование нового GTIN для соответствующего товара для идентификации при сканировании кода маркировки.
> - Добавлено ограничение на хранение кодов маркировки с криптохвостом. При сканировании кода маркировки записывается без учета проверяющих данных. Для очистки данных о коде маркировки после печати из Заказа кодов маркировки добавлено регламентное задание, где указывается срок хранения полного кода маркировки после печати.
> ...


ПОЛНЫЙ https://yadi.sk/d/ZryhWK3JOZFLCg
Обновления https://yadi.sk/d/4YP8iE0DxfNxjA 
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти *5.1.22.05* *авторская* в личку по запросу!!

----------

666Rebel666 (29.10.2020), Bessondo (29.10.2020), kuv (14.11.2020), pav82 (03.11.2020), pm334 (29.10.2020), root7 (29.10.2020), zavedeev (14.11.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь плиз Альфой 5.1.21.06, полным дистрибом если не сложно.....


ПОЛНЫЙ https://yadi.sk/d/ZryhWK3JOZFLCg
Обновления https://yadi.sk/d/4YP8iE0DxfNxjA

----------

Bessondo (29.10.2020), ikalichkin (05.11.2020), vdv77 (11.11.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" версия 5.1.22.05* 

Установка:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Morvpeh (02.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1C83: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти Проф, Версия 5.1.22.05*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1C83: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти Корп, Версия 6.0.23.14 от 30.09.2020*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

romajam (10.11.2020)

----------


## newzero

> Salon_6.0.17.09_setup + методичка
> https://yadi.sk/d/nBFeVsGyUoxzhw?w=1


не работает

----------


## newzero

> Salon_6.0.17.09_setup + методичка
> https://yadi.sk/d/nBFeVsGyUoxzhw?w=1


не работает ссылка:(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> не работает ссылка:(


AutoSalon6_6_0_23_07 + методичка
https://yadi.sk/d/lbA3MkR45GivzQ?w=1

----------

divinemaster (07.11.2020), newzero (12.11.2020), romajam (10.11.2020), vitaleks (10.11.2020), zavedeev (14.11.2020), Денис5192006 (07.12.2020)

----------


## depth

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста - 1с 7.7 Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ред. 3 сетевая с лекарством. В сети не могу найти, все ссылки битые.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста - 1с 7.7 Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ред. 3 сетевая с лекарством. В сети не могу найти, все ссылки битые.


У меня нет такой древней. Переходите на 5.1

----------


## zavedeev

Добрый вечер, а есть лечение для ААА6?

----------


## tempter13

Здравствуйте! Проблема в следующем:
есть 5.1.20.5
не могу подключить Атол 30Ф (нет в списке оборудования)
поиски по форумам выдают, что нужно установить equipmentsetup.exe из релиза 5.1.16.08
выложите если не сложно этот файлик)

----------


## tempter13

заранее благодарен

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Проблема в следующем:
> есть 5.1.20.5
> не могу подключить Атол 30Ф (нет в списке оборудования)
> поиски по форумам выдают, что нужно установить equipmentsetup.exe из релиза 5.1.16.08
> выложите если не сложно этот файлик)


Там подключается легко и просто. Готов помочь Вам пишите в личку.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1.23.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.10.370.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлено получение кода маркировки и поиск товара по ГТИН при загрузки данных из ТСД Cleverence. Вывод в окне сообщения информацию о кодах, к котором не нашлось номенклатуры в базе, при выгрузке данных из ТСД.
- Обмен с БП. Добавлена отправка данных по ГТД по документу корректировка реализации при настройке соответствующего учета.
- Настройка открытия формы сканирования кода маркировки при добавлении номенклатуры в табличную часть Товары на форме документа по праву пользователя 41288 "Открывать форму сканирования маркировки номенклатуры".
- Добавлена возможность загрузки кодов маркировки из системы "Честный знак" путем сканирования кодов маркировки сканером штрих-кодов или через ТСД.
- Добавлен учет кодов маркировки в документ "Корректировка поступления".
Полный: https://yadi.sk/d/g2JJlQyKxQP1kg
Обновление: https://yadi.sk/d/KLLE5aAtTB5fGw
За авторской сборкой в личку.

----------

Andreak (28.11.2020), Bessondo (25.11.2020), bugaga (25.11.2020), burda (03.12.2020), gawws (26.11.2020), Henistaromin (25.11.2020), MixX (27.11.2020), root7 (05.12.2020), Uriah38 (02.12.2020)

----------


## MixX

> Здравствуйте! Проблема в следующем:
> есть 5.1.20.5
> не могу подключить Атол 30Ф (нет в списке оборудования)
> поиски по форумам выдают, что нужно установить equipmentsetup.exe из релиза 5.1.16.08
> выложите если не сложно этот файлик)


Аналогично. Хочется дистриб или ЦУ

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Аналогично. Хочется дистриб или ЦУ


Ставите оборудование от релиза , затем топ драйвер атол 10. Потом устанавливаете если я по памяти помню первую обработку из списка и далее. Не слушайте тех кто говорит что вам нужен такой древний .. Они любо не понимают что делают или в водят Вас в заблуждение.

----------


## MixX

Спасибо, попробую

----------


## alexboof

> *Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1.23.04*
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.10.370.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Добавлено получение кода маркировки и поиск товара по ГТИН при загрузки данных из ТСД Cleverence. Вывод в окне сообщения информацию о кодах, к котором не нашлось номенклатуры в базе, при выгрузке данных из ТСД.
> - Обмен с БП. Добавлена отправка данных по ГТД по документу корректировка реализации при настройке соответствующего учета.
> - Настройка открытия формы сканирования кода маркировки при добавлении номенклатуры в табличную часть Товары на форме документа по праву пользователя 41288 "Открывать форму сканирования маркировки номенклатуры".
> ...


Здравствуйте!
Подскажите, а эмулятор какой-то надо устанавливать? База неотученная?
При первом запуске сразу появляется окно, что лицензия не найдена. 
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте!
> Подскажите, а эмулятор какой-то надо устанавливать? База неотученная?
> При первом запуске сразу появляется окно, что лицензия не найдена. 
> Спасибо!


Лицензия.

----------


## potapx

Добрый день.
Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06). Все старые ссылки мертвы

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день.
> Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06). Все старые ссылки мертвы


ставьте сразу этот 5.1.23.04

----------


## kumore

Нужен специалист по внедрению Альфа-авто

----------


## kumore

Нужен специалист по внедрению Альфа-авто. В ЛС

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Нужен специалист по внедрению Альфа-авто. В ЛС


написал в личку

----------


## Revannur

> 2.0 https://yadi.sk/d/KsRs_ghmeCaxPQ
> 3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/LXFf1Ee3clbj2Q


Добрый день. Вы скидывали ссылки на обработки "Загрузка_в_БП 3.0 и 2.0" альфа авто. Не могли бы продублировать или скинуть на почту ? ссылки те не рабочие.

----------


## stc_serg

> Добрый день. Вы скидывали ссылки на обработки "Загрузка_в_БП 3.0 и 2.0" альфа авто. Не могли бы продублировать или скинуть на почту ? ссылки те не рабочие.


Загрузка_в_БП 3.0 и 2.0 правда для 6.0 http://depositfiles.com/files/o3i70u5n8

----------

Revannur (04.12.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Вы скидывали ссылки на обработки "Загрузка_в_БП 3.0 и 2.0" альфа авто. Не могли бы продублировать или скинуть на почту ? ссылки те не рабочие.


Завтра с утра выложу.

----------


## divinemaster

прошу поделиться альфа авто 6 отученной, напишите в личку у кого есть такая конфа, релиз неважен?!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Вы скидывали ссылки на обработки "Загрузка_в_БП 3.0 и 2.0" альфа авто. Не могли бы продублировать или скинуть на почту ? ссылки те не рабочие.


*от 04.12.2020*
БП 2.0 https://yadi.sk/d/Z4KPhfAWlrwIuQ
БП 3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/H4w7XlSG5s9hSA

----------


## Andyxyli

Камрады, нужна  подмога -  отученная 6

----------


## HakerX

Добрый день.
Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06), нужен именно этот релиз. Все старые ссылки мертвы. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день.
> Прошу снова выложить релиз Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ (5.1.21.06), нужен именно этот релиз. Все старые ссылки мертвы. Заранее благодарен.


*AutoSalon5_5_1_21_06_update.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

aqsw2210 (29.12.2020), HakerX (08.12.2020)

----------


## HakerX

> *AutoSalon5_5_1_21_06_update.zip*, *зеркало*


Большое спасибо! Очень помог

----------


## Mapatnk

Всем доброго дня. есть ли у кого Отученная версия Альфа-Авто 6? (в дар, на продажу).

----------


## Mitroshin.SG

> *Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1.23.04*
> Полный: https://yadi.sk/d/g2JJlQyKxQP1kg


а можно заново залить версию 23.04? Что то ссылки не работают

----------


## Rnz

Здравствуйте. Не могу найти информацию по поводу перехода с 4 версии на 5 с сохранением всех данных

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Не могу найти информацию по поводу перехода с 4 версии на 5 с сохранением всех данных


Переход с версии 4 на 5.1 происходит перенос всех справочников и регистров, остатков и не завершенных заказ-нарядов.
Нужна помощь пишите в личку.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Не могу найти информацию по поводу перехода с 4 версии на 5 с сохранением всех данных


Переход с версии 4 на 5.1 происходит перенос всех справочников и регистров, остатков и не завершенных заказ-нарядов.
Нужна помощь пишите в личку.

----------


## Cobranet

Добрый день.
Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на релиз 5.1.23.04 Альфа-авто.

----------


## Cobranet

Добрый день.
Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на релиз 5.1.23.04 Альфа-авто.

----------


## zmrok14

Здравствуйте! С отучение Альфы 5.1 последнего релиза помочь сможете?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! С отучение Альфы 5.1 последнего релиза помочь сможете?


написал в личку.

----------


## depth

Доброе утро. Поможите с отученной версией 5.1? Мне так же удалось найти образ лицензии ред. 3 (может ее получится отучить?)

----------


## Tulc

Доброго дня! Нужен специалист по внедрению Альфа Авто. пишите в личку. Спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня! Нужен специалист по внедрению Альфа Авто. пишите в личку. Спасибо


Пишите в личку.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> а можно заново залить версию 23.04? Что то ссылки не работают


https://yadi.sk/d/aTb4AcdC4aqAgw

----------

Flame68 (25.12.2020), KOS_2712 (22.12.2020), Vya4 (21.12.2020)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день.
> Пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на релиз 5.1.23.04 Альфа-авто.


https://yadi.sk/d/aTb4AcdC4aqAgw

----------

ikalichkin (20.12.2020), Vya4 (21.12.2020)

----------


## safit

Урок экспресс обучения - 1С Альфа-авто 6 для начинающих

----------


## sergey_ps

Коллеги, есть чем отучить 6-ю Альфу?

----------


## safit

Если отучить, то оборудование не будет работать... оно вам реально надо??? Вроде не такие космические деньги, для тек кому оно действительно надо...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Если отучить, то оборудование не будет работать... оно вам реально надо??? Вроде не такие космические деньги, для тек кому оно действительно надо...


почему не будет? Смотря как отучить))) Минус в том что переход как был с 4 на 5 не работает в 5 на 6 50% на все. И Из-за этого мало кто переходит сумма выходит большая мне чтоб 2 фирмы перевести нужно 1 000 000.

----------


## Vya4

Согласен с коллегой. переход с купленной версии 5 на 6, конский по цене. Как будто новую покупаю.

----------


## veda38

> Эта же нужна 5.1.19.04_EquipmentSetup.exe?  https://yadi.sk/d/TnOGkpMQgT5Bfg


Добрый день! Продублируйте пожалуйста. Старая ссылка уже не работает. Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Продублируйте пожалуйста. Старая ссылка уже не работает. Заранее Спасибо!


https://yadi.sk/d/aTb4AcdC4aqAgw

----------

veda38 (23.12.2020)

----------


## mspuz

И снова просим продублировать последний релиз. Спасибо.

----------


## Unr1L

Очень просим продублировать последний релиз. Спасибо )))

З,Ы, Можно в даже в личку ;)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Очень просим продублировать последний релиз. Спасибо )))
> 
> З,Ы, Можно в даже в личку ;)


*Alpha_5.1.24.04_CF.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

666Rebel666 (10.01.2021), asn70 (18.01.2021), Bessondo (21.01.2021), klad77 (12.01.2021), mspuz (10.01.2021), root7 (10.01.2021), Unr1L (10.01.2021)

----------


## sansanych69

Добрый день, поделитесь версий 5.1.23.04, можно в личку ))

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день, поделитесь версий 5.1.23.04, можно в личку ))


*AutoSalon5_5_1_23_04_update.zip*, *зеркало*

----------


## slrus-sima

доброго времени. 
какая сейчас последняя ломанная есть альфа ?

----------


## safit

Добрый день, люди добрые!
Может есть у кого - Альфа-Авто 6.0.25.12 ?

----------


## eskimos555

Всем здравствуйте, если кому не трудно, можно последнюю рабочую компоненту оборудования выложить куда-нибудь? Для ломаных.

----------


## Bladimir2030

Добрый день всем не подскажете есть Win serv 2008 х64 ставлю 1С 8.3.18.208 и аа 5.1.19.04 при входе выдает ошибку Ошибка.JPG помогите разобраться

----------


## Bladimir2030

> Добрый день всем не подскажете есть Win serv 2008 х64 ставлю 1С 8.3.18.208 и аа 5.1.19.04 при входе выдает ошибку Ошибка.JPG помогите разобраться


Ошибка2.PNG     файл в лучшем качестве

----------


## mspuz

Установлена Альфа-Авто 6.0.10.06, обновил платформу и стала некорректно работать. Можете поделиться последним релизом? Спасибо.

----------


## mspuz

Установлена Альфа-Авто 6.0.10.06, обновил платформу и стала некорректно работать. Можете поделиться последним релизом? Спасибо.

----------


## Bladimir2030

Добрый день выручайте пожалуйста очень надо типовую конфигурацию Альфа-авто 5.0.13.05 помоги плиз очень надо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день выручайте пожалуйста очень надо типовую конфигурацию Альфа-авто 5.0.13.05 помоги плиз очень надо


Добрый день. Для чего?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день выручайте пожалуйста очень надо типовую конфигурацию Альфа-авто 5.0.13.05 помоги плиз очень надо


https://yadi.sk/d/tv_EEQM7chToHg *Альфа-авто 5.0.13.05*

----------

Bladimir2030 (19.01.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

А так всегда релиз Ваш можно сравнить с типовой если вы её не снимали с поддержки полностью.

----------


## Bladimir2030

> https://yadi.sk/d/tv_EEQM7chToHg *Альфа-авто 5.0.13.05*


Спасибо большое)))

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вложение 2637     файл в лучшем качестве


Платформу ставите 32 бит?? Если 64 бит то ошибка понятна. Работает оборудование в АА 5.1 только с 32 бит иначе нужно регистр править.

----------


## Bladimir2030

> Платформу ставите 32 бит?? Если 64 бит то ошибка понятна. Работает оборудование в АА 5.1 только с 32 бит иначе нужно регистр править.


Поставили на 32 теперь каждый раз надо 1с запускать с правами администратора иначе ту же ошибку выдает, а на удаленном рабочем столе это не вариант

----------


## Bladimir2030

> Платформу ставите 32 бит?? Если 64 бит то ошибка понятна. Работает оборудование в АА 5.1 только с 32 бит иначе нужно регистр править.


Поставили на 32 теперь каждый раз надо 1с запускать с правами администратора иначе ту же ошибку выдает, а на удаленном рабочем столе это не вариант

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поставили на 32 теперь каждый раз надо 1с запускать с правами администратора иначе ту же ошибку выдает, а на удаленном рабочем столе это не вариант


странно что на лиц топ релизе, что на отуч топ релизе 1 раз так нужно зайти. Работает и больше  не выдает это сообщение.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Поставили на 32 теперь каждый раз надо 1с запускать с правами администратора иначе ту же ошибку выдает, а на удаленном рабочем столе это не вариант


странно что на лиц топ релизе, что на отуч топ релизе 1 раз так нужно зайти. Работает и больше  не выдает это сообщение.

----------


## briksik

Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной 6 версией или 5 последней. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## hex333

Можно получить ссылку на 6 и 5 альфа-авто отученную? Заранее благодарю

----------


## velle777

> Можно получить ссылку на 6 и 5 альфа-авто отученную? Заранее благодарю


И со мной пожалуйста поделитесь, тоже очень нужна!
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## velle777

> Можно получить ссылку на 6 и 5 альфа-авто отученную? Заранее благодарю


И со мной пожалуйста поделитесь, тоже очень нужна!
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## AlexBandr

А кто подкинет последнюю рабочую для Украины???

Что-то все найденные просят ключ

----------


## AlexBandr

А кто подкинет последнюю рабочую для Украины???

Что-то все найденные просят ключ

----------


## MetaFrame

> *от 04.12.2020*
> БП 3.0 https://yadi.sk/d/H4w7XlSG5s9hSA


Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста :drinks:

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста :drinks:


Сегодня как за пк буду выложу

----------

MetaFrame (27.01.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, продублируйте пожалуйста :drinks:


https://yadi.sk/d/nfBjCQQMKUalgQ

----------

MetaFrame (27.01.2021)

----------


## slrus-sima

норд хелп плиз. дело срочное...
альфа 5.1.24.04 платформа 8.3.17.1549
касса атол 30ф. драйвер 10.8
операционка windows server 2008 r2
при попытке подключения пишет:
Не удалось создать COM объект AddIn.Fptr10
Ошибка создания объекта драйвера АТОЛ.
На рабочую станцию необходимо установить драйвер ККМ
http://fs.atol.ru/SitePages/Центр%20загрузки.aspx,  раздел - 'Программное обеспечение\ДТО\10.x\'

всё установленно. но всё равно не работает. что делать

----------


## CoolBick

Привет Всем. Поделитесь пожалуйста EquipmentSetup.exe от версии 5.1.15 или схожей

----------


## CoolBick

Привет Всем. Поделитесь пожалуйста EquipmentSetup.exe от версии 5.1.15 или схожей

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> норд хелп плиз. дело срочное...
> альфа 5.1.24.04 платформа 8.3.17.1549
> касса атол 30ф. драйвер 10.8
> операционка windows server 2008 r2
> при попытке подключения пишет:
> Не удалось создать COM объект AddIn.Fptr10
> Ошибка создания объекта драйвера АТОЛ.
> На рабочую станцию необходимо установить драйвер ККМ
> http://fs.atol.ru/SitePages/Центр%20загрузки.aspx,  раздел - 'Программное обеспечение\ДТО\10.x\'
> ...


Я скачал с раздела ККМ. На сервере 2016 ,Винде 7, 8.1 ,10 работает.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> норд хелп плиз. дело срочное...
> альфа 5.1.24.04 платформа 8.3.17.1549
> касса атол 30ф. драйвер 10.8
> операционка windows server 2008 r2
> при попытке подключения пишет:
> Не удалось создать COM объект AddIn.Fptr10
> Ошибка создания объекта драйвера АТОЛ.
> На рабочую станцию необходимо установить драйвер ККМ
> http://fs.atol.ru/SitePages/Центр%20загрузки.aspx,  раздел - 'Программное обеспечение\ДТО\10.x\'
> ...


Как драйвер атол в диспетчере устройств отображен фото

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Привет Всем. Поделитесь пожалуйста EquipmentSetup.exe от версии 5.1.15 или схожей


Смогу скинуть завтра с утра.

----------


## SerP34

Можно получить ссылку на 6 и 5 альфа-авто отученную? Заранее благодарю

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Смогу скинуть завтра с утра.


https://yadi.sk/d/hyGcyGmSFY43bA

----------


## Threangeles

Добрый день. Можно получить ссылку на отученную 5 и 6 альфу. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## mavin

Скиньте, плиз, актуальную версию (полная установка), как я понял 5.1.23 рабочая вполне. а то ссылки все битые
p.s. какую платформу для нее устанавливать?
благодарю

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*5.1.25.02*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.10.370.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Исправлена ситуация с разбором кода маркировки со скобками.
- Добавлен обязательный реквизит "Товарная группа" в документы "Ввод в оборот кодов маркировки", "Возврат из оборота кодов маркировки", "Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки", "Отгрузка товаров кодов маркировки", "Пермаркировка", "Списание кодов маркировки". Реквизит нужен для разделения документов по товарным группам при обмене с системой "Честный знак".
- Актуализация выгрузки перемаркировки в файл для обмена с Честным знаком.
- Исправлена ошибка при выгрузке заказа кодов маркировок.
- Исправлена ошибка при выполнении перемаркировки.
- Актуализация документов учета маркировки для обмена с Честным знаком по товарным категориям: легкая промышленность, духи и туалетная вода и обувь.
- Для документов Поступления товаров и Поступление автомобилей изменен вывод печатной формы ТОРГ-1.
- Исправлено формирование цены автомобиля при вводе чека на оплату на основании реализации автомобилей, в которой указан автомобиль с оборудованием в количестве больше одного.
- При печати ТОРГ-12 из документа Реализация автомобилей выводится "Без НДС" таблице товаров если указана соответствующая ставка в документе.
- При вводе чека на возврат на основании чека добавлена очистка фискальных реквизитов.
- Вывод во фронт кассира колонки кодов маркировки при выборе чека на оплату, введенного на основании Заказ-наряда.
- Исправлена ошибка добавлении услуги на остатки склада при возврате.
- Исправлена ошибка при проведении Закрытии смены.
- В форму сканирования кодов маркировки документа "Заказ кодов маркировки" добавлена загрузка уже загруженных кодов из базы.
https://yadi.sk/d/U8SXX0sg2imscg
P.S. за авторской в личку.

----------

Alex707 (07.02.2021), Bessondo (04.02.2021), jorelingo (15.02.2021), root7 (03.02.2021), Vya4 (05.02.2021)

----------


## Vya4

Добрый день. Если ключи в наличии, возможно компоненту надо обновить. Взять ее можно из поставки дистрибутива (называется компонента RarusEquipment)

----------


## maksdemon

Доброе время суток. Кто настраивал РИБ по удаленным подразделениям? Версия Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08). Все работало отлично, но внезапно перестали выгружаться документы. Облазил настройки нигде не могу найти в настройках обменов регистрацию объектов.

----------


## Vya4

> Доброе время суток. Кто настраивал РИБ по удаленным подразделениям? Версия Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08). Все работало отлично, но внезапно перестали выгружаться документы. Облазил настройки нигде не могу найти в настройках обменов регистрацию объектов.


Настраивал на две точки, всё работает.

----------


## Vya4

> Доброе время суток. Кто настраивал РИБ по удаленным подразделениям? Версия Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.05.08). Все работало отлично, но внезапно перестали выгружаться документы. Облазил настройки нигде не могу найти в настройках обменов регистрацию объектов.


Настраивал на две точки, всё работает.

----------


## AND444

Добрый день подскажите где можно взять ломаную альфа-авто 5.1 . максимально свежую ну или любую, чтобы работала с ФР, заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## maksdemon

> Настраивал на две точки, всё работает.


У меня тоже все РАБОТАЛО. Поэтому и обращаюсь сталкивался ли кто с этим

----------


## mavin

ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro

Благодарю

----------


## mavin

ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro

Благодарю

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro
> 
> Благодарю


Срок размещения вышел. Буду у ПК перезалью

----------


## ayarik

[QUOTE=mavin;621129]ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro

пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на ayaroslav1986@yandex.ru

----------


## ayarik

[QUOTE=mavin;621129]ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro

пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на ayaroslav1986@yandex.ru

----------


## Touch_of_soul

[QUOTE=ayarik;621191]


> ссылка не открывается. можно продублировать на почту vm@domvideo.pro
> 
> пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на ayaroslav1986@yandex.ru


https://yadi.sk/d/9tY3RtTRIl_DFA

----------

ikalichkin (07.02.2021), jorelingo (15.02.2021), mavin (07.02.2021), Sergey575 (13.02.2021), sergey_ru (12.02.2021)

----------


## zemeroff

Есть ли у кого то отученная Альфа авто 6 любой версии без поддержки оборудования? Имеем лицензию ААА5, но с 2019 перешли на работу конфигурацию 1с Автосервис 8. Используем ААА5 как архивную базу чтобы смотреть историю по машинам клиентов в режиме толстого клиента. Очень хотелось бы уже перейти полностью на рабочих местах на тонкий клиент, но только ААА5 это не умеет

----------


## stc_serg

6.0.26.09
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.10.370.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Исправлена ошибка при печати этикеток из документа "Заказ кодов маркировки".
- Вывод номенклатуры при вводе нового кода маркировки в сопоставление, по которой не было товара в документе.
- Исправлена ошибка при вводе документа "Расходный складской ордер" на основании документа "Реализация товаров". Неверно заполнялась табличная часть, если на основании документа "Реализация товаров" были введены другие документы.
- Исправлена ошибка при создании нового шаблона этикетки/ценника. Не сохранялся созданный макет.
- Актуализирован список доступных форматов электронных документов.
- Заказ-наряд. Добавлена проверка при записи документа в состоянии Выполнен: если указана в документе номенклатура с обязательной маркировкой, но количество считанных кодов маркировки в производство меньше количества номенклатуры в документе, то выводится соответствующее сообщение с отказом от проведения документа.
- Добавлен обязательный реквизит "Товарная группа" в документы "Ввод в оборот кодов маркировки", "Возврат из оборота кодов маркировки", "Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки", "Отгрузка товаров кодов маркировки", "Пермаркировка", "Списание кодов маркировки". Реквизит нужен для разделения документов по товарным группам при обмене с системой "Честный знак".
- Маркировка товаров. Добавлена обработка "Контроль выбытия кодов маркировки". Обработка служит для отображения списка документов, по которым необходимо сделать вывод из оборота или отгрузку кодов маркировки.
- Добавлен заказа кодов маркировки для номенклатуры товарной группы легкой промышленности.
- Исправлена проверка кодов маркировки со скобками.
- Исправлено заполнение ГТИН по запросу из честного знака.
- Исправлен контроль перед загрузкой кодов маркировки на повторную загрузку.
- В форме заявки на сертификат добавлено заполнение данных организации после ее выбора.
- Реализован обмен с Честным знаком номенклатуры с кодами маркировки единицы товаров товарной группы "Обувные товары".
- Установка в заказе кодов маркировки способ в оборот Перемаркировка при вводе на основании документа Перемаркировка.
- Заполнение Таможенной декларации по средней, проведение документа.
- Добавлен документ "Корректировка статусов кодов маркировки". Документ служит для автоматизации ввода остатков маркированных товаров.
- Исправление проблем при отправке заявки на новый сертификат.
- При вводе документа Событие на основании документа Телефонный звонок: на форме документа убрано заполнение документа основания для привязки к документу.
- Исправлена ошибка при получении запроса из Честного знака при сверке состояний кодов маркировки.
- Проведение заказ-наряда без установки права "Проведение задним числом": если документ в состоянии Закрыт, то проверка осуществляется по дате закрытия. В других состояниях проверка не выполняется.
- Добавлена возможность выбора исполнителей в рамках причины обращения при помощи кнопки "Единые исполнители в рамках причины".
- Добавлена блокировка пересчета цен, сумм и НДС при изменении номенклатуры/характеристики в строке ТЧ Товары поступления товаров, которая получена по ЭДО.
- Исправлена связь доп. сведений и документа Реализации товаров.
- Печатная форма Списания товаров - исправлено получение итоговых сумм.
- При добавлении номенклатуры в документ заказа покупателя вручную и при заполнении через подбор номенклатуры поле "Резерв" не заполняется. Для заполнения резерва по остаткам есть команда в подменю заполнение.
- Добавлен новый вид контрагента покупатель-поставщик.
- Блокировка изменения номенклатуры поставщика при изменении номенклатуры при загрузки товарной строки из ЭДО.
- Добавлена возможность изменять ставку НДС в документе "Заказ на автомобиль".
- Исправлен пересчет количества товара при формировании документа перемещения незавершенного производства.
- При печати УПД из счета-фактуры введенного на основании заказ-наряда, артикулы авторабот выводятся корректно.
- Исправлена ошибка: накладывался некорректный отбор при открытии формы списка регистра сведений "Связанные работы".
- Исправлен ввод выписки на основании заявки на расход по заполнению договора из основания.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузке Счета от поставщика, пришедшего по ЭДО из ERP2.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа "Заявка на расход ДС" на основании документов "Отчет комитенту" и "Отчет комитенту за автомобили".

Установка полная   http://depositfiles.com/files/bm1bfylr3
Файлы обновления http://depositfiles.com/files/c44lat05i

----------

maaxxx (11.03.2021), Mih-Mih (10.02.2021), root7 (08.02.2021), Touch_of_soul (08.02.2021)

----------


## slrus-sima

> Как драйвер атол в диспетчере устройств отображен фото


пока запустил на другом компе отдельно 1с где поставил драйвер всё норм.

Теперь новая проблема. вот такая ошибка вылетает про пробитии чека на заказ наряд, были подозрения на то что из-за скидки, вроде как скидку убрали а проблема осталась.

помогите плиз

WhatsApp Image 2021-02-08 at 18.37.59.jpeg

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> пока запустил на другом компе отдельно 1с где поставил драйвер всё норм.
> 
> Теперь новая проблема. вот такая ошибка вылетает про пробитии чека на заказ наряд, были подозрения на то что из-за скидки, вроде как скидку убрали а проблема осталась.
> 
> помогите плиз
> 
> WhatsApp Image 2021-02-08 at 18.37.59.jpeg


версия АА? Версия драйвера атол? версия EquipmentSetup ? ККМ ? Обработка при подключение ККМ название?

----------


## slrus-sima

> версия АА? Версия драйвера атол? версия EquipmentSetup ? ККМ ? Обработка при подключение ККМ название?


1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1208)
Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.24.04)
атол 10.8
ККТ FPrint (1С-обработка + драйвер "Атол")
версия оборудования как посмотреть ? но вроде как брал из поставки альфы которая стоит

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1208)
> Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.24.04)
> атол 10.8
> ККТ FPrint (1С-обработка + драйвер "Атол")
> версия оборудования как посмотреть ? но вроде как брал из поставки альфы которая стоит


 Ставки НДС кода для ФР? Странно, это при наличной оплате?

----------


## slrus-sima

> Ставки НДС кода для ФР? Странно, это при наличной оплате?


сейчас не могу сказать, за тем компом где касса буду завтра только.  Вопрос почему только по некоторым заказ-нарядом такое идёт. не могу пока отловить из-за чего так

----------


## slrus-sima

> Ставки НДС кода для ФР? Странно, это при наличной оплате?


это как где смотреть ?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> это как где смотреть ?


Бен НДС - 6
20% -1
20/120 - 3

----------


## slrus-sima

> Бен НДС - 6
> 20% -1
> 20/120 - 3


в альфе стоит вот так
0=БЕЗ НДС=0;1=НДС=18;2=НДС=15;3=НДС=10

в драйве
стоит галка на пересчитывать суммы налогов после скидки на итог

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> в альфе стоит вот так
> 0=БЕЗ НДС=0;1=НДС=18;2=НДС=15;3=НДС=10
> 
> в драйве
> стоит галка на пересчитывать суммы налогов после скидки на итог


Я скинул как должно стоять! Измените как должно быть! Как в драйвере это уже не помню с какого релиза не работает.

----------


## slrus-sima

> Я скинул как должно стоять! Измените как должно быть! Как в драйвере это уже не помню с какого релиза не работает.


есть возможность в строчку так же написать как у меня. а то не получается что то (((

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> есть возможность в строчку так же написать как у меня. а то не получается что то (((


Да та строчку про которую Вы говорите вобще не трогается(у меня она по умолчанию как шла при подключение ККМ)
А меняйте тут 
Справочники-Классификаторы-Ставки НДС 
Без НДС - 6
20% -1
20/120 - 3

----------

slrus-sima (09.02.2021)

----------


## slrus-sima

> Да та строчку про которую Вы говорите вобще не трогается(у меня она по умолчанию как шла при подключение ККМ)
> А меняйте тут 
> Справочники-Классификаторы-Ставки НДС 
> Без НДС - 6
> 20% -1
> 20/120 - 3


поправил. буду смотерть как дальше будет. пока что спасибо

----------


## slrus-sima

> Да та строчку про которую Вы говорите вобще не трогается(у меня она по умолчанию как шла при подключение ККМ)
> А меняйте тут 
> Справочники-Классификаторы-Ставки НДС 
> Без НДС - 6
> 20% -1
> 20/120 - 3


поправил. буду смотерть как дальше будет. пока что спасибо

----------


## slrus-sima

не помогло. часть чека пробилась, а дальше нет.

----------


## slrus-sima

> Да та строчку про которую Вы говорите вобще не трогается(у меня она по умолчанию как шла при подключение ККМ)
> А меняйте тут 
> Справочники-Классификаторы-Ставки НДС 
> Без НДС - 6
> 20% -1
> 20/120 - 3


если делать полная оплат не хочет печатать, а если сделать предоплата и указать сумму полностью то чек нормально печатается и уходит в налоговую. 
вот вопрос что ему не так ?

----------


## slrus-sima

> Да та строчку про которую Вы говорите вобще не трогается(у меня она по умолчанию как шла при подключение ККМ)
> А меняйте тут 
> Справочники-Классификаторы-Ставки НДС 
> Без НДС - 6
> 20% -1
> 20/120 - 3


если делать полная оплат не хочет печатать, а если сделать предоплата и указать сумму полностью то чек нормально печатается и уходит в налоговую. 
вот вопрос что ему не так ?

----------


## akella0011

Добрый вечер! С отучение Альфы 5.1 последнего релиза помочь сможете?  Будут ли работать оборудования при этом(ТСД, Сканер, ККт)

----------


## genya_an

всем привет, помогите плз, установлена отученная альфа 5.1.13.04, в заказ-наряде отсутствует кнопка выбора дисконтной карты. Что-то делаю не так или ограниченный функционал?Безымянный.jpg

----------


## jorelingo

Ссылка не работает, Можно на почту askorn2017@gmail.com выслать ссылку с дистрибутивом полным? или cf. Спасибо большое!!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ссылка не работает, Можно на почту askorn2017@gmail.com выслать ссылку с дистрибутивом полным? или cf. Спасибо большое!!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DjcL6ZZ0kYJmZA

----------

AnapaTop (15.02.2021), gaz78 (24.02.2021), jorelingo (16.02.2021), pm334 (17.02.2021)

----------


## AnapaTop

Спасибо. А есть отученная?

----------

jorelingo (16.02.2021)

----------


## jorelingo

Плюсую, еще бы отученную. И вопрос - ККТ будет работать на отученной. Насколько я помню, отличие от оригинала именно в возможности подключать торг оборудование

----------


## jorelingo

Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## user1212

Добрый день, поделите пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто:Автосалон+Автосервис+  втозапчасти Проф, редакция 5 в личку

----------


## Semi01

Добрый день, поделите пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто Автосалон+Автосервис+ 5.1.25.02 с поддержкой торгового 
оборудования, + честный знак, буду благодарен.

----------


## Semi01

Добрый день, поделите пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто Автосалон+Автосервис+ 5.1.25.02 с поддержкой торгового 
оборудования, + честный знак, буду благодарен.

----------


## irmast99

парни привет! поделитесь плиз АА6 пролеченной от жадности)

----------


## noTeMkuH

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной 6 версией или 5 последней (для учебных целей). Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте, коллеги. Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной 6 версией или 5 последней (для учебных целей). Заранее спасибо!


для учебной цели вот эту можете взять http://www.unibytes.com/fZnsK49UJfILqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

noTeMkuH (18.02.2021)

----------


## Karpik666

Есть вот такое решение, можно практически полностью отучить от системы лицензирования торгового оборудования Рарус https://github.com/andrei-karpov/1c_..._connecting.md

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть вот такое решение, можно практически полностью отучить от системы лицензирования торгового оборудования Рарус https://github.com/andrei-karpov/1c_..._connecting.md


Есть иной вариант без дописак своих))

----------


## Karpik666

> Есть иной вариант без дописак своих))


ну это на случай, если хочется использовать оборудование минуя компоненту лицензирования Рарус, плюс которое Рарус не поддерживает, например Вики принт, или веб-сервер АТОЛ

----------


## Karpik666

> Плюсую, еще бы отученную. И вопрос - ККТ будет работать на отученной. Насколько я помню, отличие от оригинала именно в возможности подключать торг оборудование


ККТ не будет работать на отученной, суть отученной, что в ней вырезается функционал по использованию компоненты лицензирования, но вырезанные функционал не добавляется. Возможно есть дампы ключей

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> ККТ не будет работать на отученной, суть отученной, что в ней вырезается функционал по использованию компоненты лицензирования, но вырезанные функционал не добавляется. Возможно есть дампы ключей


Это да.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> ККТ не будет работать на отученной, суть отученной, что в ней вырезается функционал по использованию компоненты лицензирования, но вырезанные функционал не добавляется. Возможно есть дампы ключей


Это да.

----------


## Alexandr2015

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней какая есть версия обработки Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf, Рарус раздаёт их только при техподдержке.

----------


## Alexandr2015

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней какая есть версия обработки Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf, Рарус раздаёт их только при техподдержке.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последней какая есть версия обработки Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf, Рарус раздаёт их только при техподдержке.


Добрый день!
Не уверен, что это самая последняя (Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf):
https://dropmefiles.com/QPYOy

Еще, вдруг пригодится - методичка обмен с бухгалтерией_3:
https://dropmefiles.com/oHrLW

----------

666Rebel666 (19.02.2021), Alexandr2015 (20.02.2021), mc1 (20.02.2021), root7 (20.02.2021)

----------


## Immortals

Скажите, пожалуйста, какая последняя версия 
Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти отученная ?

----------


## Alexandr2015

> Добрый день!
> Не уверен, что это самая последняя (Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf):
> https://dropmefiles.com/QPYOy
> 
> Еще, вдруг пригодится - методичка обмен с бухгалтерией_3:
> https://dropmefiles.com/oHrLW


Спасибо! Особенно за методичку, хоть и старовата, но уже хоть не методом тыка делать.

----------


## Alexandr2015

> Добрый день!
> Не уверен, что это самая последняя (Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf):
> https://dropmefiles.com/QPYOy
> 
> Еще, вдруг пригодится - методичка обмен с бухгалтерией_3:
> https://dropmefiles.com/oHrLW


Спасибо! Особенно за методичку, хоть и старовата, но уже хоть не методом тыка делать.

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Спасибо! Особенно за методичку, хоть и старовата, но уже хоть не методом тыка делать.


Новой методички до сих пор нигде нет и скорее всего не будет. 
Возможно в 6-й Альфе уже реализован другой механизм обмена. К примеру, через ЭнтерпрайзДата. Пока руки не дошил до изучения новой Альфы.

А по этой методичке в прошлом году настраивал обмен.

----------

letvipdep (22.02.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Новой методички до сих пор нигде нет и скорее всего не будет. 
> Возможно в 6-й Альфе уже реализован другой механизм обмена. К примеру, через ЭнтерпрайзДата. Пока руки не дошил до изучения новой Альфы.
> 
> А по этой методичке в прошлом году настраивал обмен.


6 версии я надеюсь реализована так же как между любой 1с(на управляемых формах) через синхронизацию по расписанию.

----------

letvipdep (22.02.2021)

----------


## zavedeev

01.02.2021 - 5.1.25.02
https://dropmefiles.com/JACWj

----------

kuv (05.03.2021)

----------


## stc_serg

6.0.27.18
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Маркировка товаров. Для отправки заказа кодов маркировки и их получение через API СУЗ изменен механизм аутентификации. Подробности настройки в tmplts\Rarus\AutoSalon6\...\Аутентифика  ция API СУЗ\Новая схема авторизации API СУЗ.docx.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа "Счет на оплату" на основании документа "Поступление автомобилей". Возможность может быть использована для оплаты клиентом услуг по хранению автомобиля, принятого для продажи по комиссионной схеме.
- Расчет цены автомобиля в документе "Рабочий лист" выполняется на текущую дату, а не на дату документа.
- Добавлено заполнение идентификатора номенклатуры поставщика с учетом ИД номенклатуры, характеристики и упаковки.
- Текущие дела ЭДО. Для группы Входящие добавлена кнопка сопоставления номенклатуры для связи номенклатуры поставщика с номенклатурой в информационной базе.
- Форма списка документа Заявка на хранение шин. Исправлено условие раскраски строк в списке.
- Добавлена возможность производить оплату и формировать счёте на оплату из документа Заявка на хранение шин.
- Отправка данных ИП и ФЛ в ЭД.
Для справочников Контрагенты и Организации с видами собственности ФЛ и ИП добавлены реквизиты ФИО обязательные для заполнения. Данное дополнение было необходимо из-за особенностей электронного документа оборота.
Подробнее в tmplts\Rarus\AutoSalon6\...\Заполнение ФИО ИП\ Описание к обработке заполнения ФИО.txt
- Исправлена ошибка при сохранении документа, когда удалили все характеристики или добавили строку, но не выбрали характеристику.
- Добавлена проверка на уникальность Характеристик автомобиля в документе "Акт оценки автомобиля". Проверка происходит перед записью. Проверка не производится для операций восстановления последовательности.
- Активирована работоспособность работы внешних обработок с заполнением в документе "Заказ-наряд".
- При заполнении Поступления товаров полученного по ЭДО добавлен поиск подразделения по КПП.
- Исправлены ошибки при загрузке банковской выписки.
- Добавлена возможность добавлять в профили групп доступа роли из расширений.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа "Поступление автомобилей" из документа "Заказ на автомобиль" по схеме TradeIn.
- Восстановлена работа настройки "Полный номер документа в печатных формах" для ЭД в формате УПД и УКД.
- Исправлено отображение свойств выбранного автомобиля на вкладке "Автомобиль". Если заполнена комплектация - поле модель двигателя недоступна для редактирования.
- Исправлена ошибка расчета суммы строки при выборе документа планирования документ "План поступления денежных средств".
- В отчете Динамика автосервиса исправлен вывод данных при группировке "По дням".
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании печатной формы универсального передаточного документа.
- Исправлена ошибка формирования печатных форм "Универсальный корректировочный документ" (для документов "Корректировка поступления", "Корректировка поступления автомобилей", "Корректировка реализации", "Корректировка реализации автомобилей"), "Счет-фактура выданная (корректировочная)", "Счет-фактура полученная (корректировочная)". В печатную форму попадают только строки, в которых есть изменения.
- Добавлена учетная политика для склада "Запрет прихода разных товаров в одну ячейку". Значение по умолчанию - Истина. Если значение политики Истина - при добавлении / изменении поля "Ячейка" табличной части документа "Поступление товаров" происходит проверка. Если указанная ячейка уже является ячейкой по умолчанию для другой номенклатуры - будет выдано предупреждение и поля "Ячейка" будет очищено.
- Исправлена ошибка при закрытии смены с чеком возврата, в составе которого имеется услуга.
- Добавлен документ «Перенос истории» для хранения исторических данных с предыдущих учетных систем.
- При закрытии смены формирование инкассации только при установке права "Разрешить проведение инкассации".
- Добавлена возможность печати факсимиле в печатных формах "Счет на оплату", "Счет на оплату за автомобили", "Заказ покупателя", "Заказ на автомобили". Добавлено право "Разрешить вывод факсимиле печати и подписи в документах". Факсимиле подписи и печати хранится в справочниках "Сотрудники" и "Организации" соответственно.
- При установке главного по производителю в группе аналогов данный признак снимается только с тех записей, которые имеют аналогичного производителя в группе.
- Добавлен вывод аналогов при выделении строки из расширенного поиска из прайс-листа.
- Добавить реквизиты автор и дата у групп аналогов, для фиксирования автора изменений и дату изменений.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати ценника при наличии на нем штрихкода.
- Исправлена ошибка: при сканировании товаров в документы "Чек" и "Чек на оплату" неверно заполнялась вкладка "Оплата".
- Добавлено в отчете Активы и пассивы вывод Подразделения компании для вариантов учета "Денежные средства" и "Товары в производстве".
- Изменен поиск контрагента при загрузке ЭДО. Для контрагентов "обособленное подразделение" ИНН берется из головного контрагента.
- Добавлено предупреждение пользователю при выборе способа интеграции "Интеграция с облачными АТС": "Внимание! Функционал интеграции с облачными АТС в настоящее время не работает."
- Печать УПД. Вывод всех указанных в счет-фактуре номеров платежно-расчетных документов.
- Добавлен Параметр учета "Контролировать уникальность № номенклатуры по каталогу". Если установлено значение Истина - артикулы справочников "Номенклатура", "Опции" и "Причины обращений" - уникальны. Если установлено значение Ложь - для справочника "Номенклатура" артикул уникален только для одного производителя.

Полная установка: http://depositfiles.com/files/ndwxopw44
Обновление: http://depositfiles.com/files/gkxlvk9na

----------

dexx1 (16.03.2021), maaxxx (11.03.2021), zavedeev (11.03.2021)

----------


## stc_serg

6.0.27.18
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Маркировка товаров. Для отправки заказа кодов маркировки и их получение через API СУЗ изменен механизм аутентификации. Подробности настройки в tmplts\Rarus\AutoSalon6\...\Аутентифика  ция API СУЗ\Новая схема авторизации API СУЗ.docx.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа "Счет на оплату" на основании документа "Поступление автомобилей". Возможность может быть использована для оплаты клиентом услуг по хранению автомобиля, принятого для продажи по комиссионной схеме.
- Расчет цены автомобиля в документе "Рабочий лист" выполняется на текущую дату, а не на дату документа.
- Добавлено заполнение идентификатора номенклатуры поставщика с учетом ИД номенклатуры, характеристики и упаковки.
- Текущие дела ЭДО. Для группы Входящие добавлена кнопка сопоставления номенклатуры для связи номенклатуры поставщика с номенклатурой в информационной базе.
- Форма списка документа Заявка на хранение шин. Исправлено условие раскраски строк в списке.
- Добавлена возможность производить оплату и формировать счёте на оплату из документа Заявка на хранение шин.
- Отправка данных ИП и ФЛ в ЭД.
Для справочников Контрагенты и Организации с видами собственности ФЛ и ИП добавлены реквизиты ФИО обязательные для заполнения. Данное дополнение было необходимо из-за особенностей электронного документа оборота.
Подробнее в tmplts\Rarus\AutoSalon6\...\Заполнение ФИО ИП\ Описание к обработке заполнения ФИО.txt
- Исправлена ошибка при сохранении документа, когда удалили все характеристики или добавили строку, но не выбрали характеристику.
- Добавлена проверка на уникальность Характеристик автомобиля в документе "Акт оценки автомобиля". Проверка происходит перед записью. Проверка не производится для операций восстановления последовательности.
- Активирована работоспособность работы внешних обработок с заполнением в документе "Заказ-наряд".
- При заполнении Поступления товаров полученного по ЭДО добавлен поиск подразделения по КПП.
- Исправлены ошибки при загрузке банковской выписки.
- Добавлена возможность добавлять в профили групп доступа роли из расширений.
- Добавлена возможность ввода документа "Поступление автомобилей" из документа "Заказ на автомобиль" по схеме TradeIn.
- Восстановлена работа настройки "Полный номер документа в печатных формах" для ЭД в формате УПД и УКД.
- Исправлено отображение свойств выбранного автомобиля на вкладке "Автомобиль". Если заполнена комплектация - поле модель двигателя недоступна для редактирования.
- Исправлена ошибка расчета суммы строки при выборе документа планирования документ "План поступления денежных средств".
- В отчете Динамика автосервиса исправлен вывод данных при группировке "По дням".
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании печатной формы универсального передаточного документа.
- Исправлена ошибка формирования печатных форм "Универсальный корректировочный документ" (для документов "Корректировка поступления", "Корректировка поступления автомобилей", "Корректировка реализации", "Корректировка реализации автомобилей"), "Счет-фактура выданная (корректировочная)", "Счет-фактура полученная (корректировочная)". В печатную форму попадают только строки, в которых есть изменения.
- Добавлена учетная политика для склада "Запрет прихода разных товаров в одну ячейку". Значение по умолчанию - Истина. Если значение политики Истина - при добавлении / изменении поля "Ячейка" табличной части документа "Поступление товаров" происходит проверка. Если указанная ячейка уже является ячейкой по умолчанию для другой номенклатуры - будет выдано предупреждение и поля "Ячейка" будет очищено.
- Исправлена ошибка при закрытии смены с чеком возврата, в составе которого имеется услуга.
- Добавлен документ «Перенос истории» для хранения исторических данных с предыдущих учетных систем.
- При закрытии смены формирование инкассации только при установке права "Разрешить проведение инкассации".
- Добавлена возможность печати факсимиле в печатных формах "Счет на оплату", "Счет на оплату за автомобили", "Заказ покупателя", "Заказ на автомобили". Добавлено право "Разрешить вывод факсимиле печати и подписи в документах". Факсимиле подписи и печати хранится в справочниках "Сотрудники" и "Организации" соответственно.
- При установке главного по производителю в группе аналогов данный признак снимается только с тех записей, которые имеют аналогичного производителя в группе.
- Добавлен вывод аналогов при выделении строки из расширенного поиска из прайс-листа.
- Добавить реквизиты автор и дата у групп аналогов, для фиксирования автора изменений и дату изменений.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати ценника при наличии на нем штрихкода.
- Исправлена ошибка: при сканировании товаров в документы "Чек" и "Чек на оплату" неверно заполнялась вкладка "Оплата".
- Добавлено в отчете Активы и пассивы вывод Подразделения компании для вариантов учета "Денежные средства" и "Товары в производстве".
- Изменен поиск контрагента при загрузке ЭДО. Для контрагентов "обособленное подразделение" ИНН берется из головного контрагента.
- Добавлено предупреждение пользователю при выборе способа интеграции "Интеграция с облачными АТС": "Внимание! Функционал интеграции с облачными АТС в настоящее время не работает."
- Печать УПД. Вывод всех указанных в счет-фактуре номеров платежно-расчетных документов.
- Добавлен Параметр учета "Контролировать уникальность № номенклатуры по каталогу". Если установлено значение Истина - артикулы справочников "Номенклатура", "Опции" и "Причины обращений" - уникальны. Если установлено значение Ложь - для справочника "Номенклатура" артикул уникален только для одного производителя.

Полная установка: http://depositfiles.com/files/ndwxopw44
Обновление: http://depositfiles.com/files/gkxlvk9na

----------

FeofanSvarog (16.03.2021), zavedeev (11.03.2021)

----------


## 1man

> Добрый день!
> Не уверен, что это самая последняя (Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3).epf):
> https://dropmefiles.com/QPYOy
> 
> Еще, вдруг пригодится - методичка обмен с бухгалтерией_3:
> https://dropmefiles.com/oHrLW


Перезалейте, пожалуйста, файлы удалены с обменника.

----------


## stc_serg

> Перезалейте, пожалуйста, файлы удалены с обменника.


Ловите - вся папка с последнего обновления 6.0.27 http://depositfiles.com/files/gkxlvk9na

----------

1man (10.03.2021), dexx1 (16.03.2021)

----------


## Fil42

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто+Автосалон+Автосервис 5.1.25.02
filosov42@mail.ru

----------


## Fil42

Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто+Автосалон+Автосервис 5.1.25.02
filosov42@mail.ru

----------


## Fil42

Добрый день!
Поделитесь актуальной обработкой для перехода с Альфа-Авто 3.04 на Альфа-Авто 5.1

----------


## Fil42

Добрый день!
Поделитесь актуальной обработкой для перехода с Альфа-Авто 3.04 на Альфа-Авто 5.1

----------


## Focuspro

> Ловите - вся папка с последнего обновления 6.0.27 http://depositfiles.com/files/gkxlvk9na


Это вылеченая версия?

----------


## imfromrostov

Всем привет, поделить пожалуйста версией Альфа-Авто 5.1.25.02, официальной sproot.tut@gmail.com

----------


## FeofanSvarog

Скачал 6.0.27.18 демо, Как убрать это лицензирование ? Есть демо-ключ ?

----------


## ds28347

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.25.02) официальной, все ссылки на скачивание в теме недоступны, заранее спасибо

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.25.02) официальной, все ссылки на скачивание в теме недоступны, заранее спасибо


Обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/36eU7kNczqfvFA
За авторской в личку.

----------

KOS_2712 (22.03.2021), root7 (20.03.2021), vladmish (03.05.2021)

----------


## vasy_ok

> Добрый день! поделитесь пожалуйста отученной Альфа-Авто+Автосалон+Автосервис 5.1.25.02
> filosov42@mail.ru


Не кто не поделился? Тоже нужно

----------


## Yurigg777

Добрый день. Кто может помочь? Хочу загрузить в чистую Альфу 5.1 номенклатуру по автомобилям (модель, комплектация, двигатель и т.д.) и соответственно автонормы так же по моделям. У меня только ремонт, без автосалона. Или надо вручную всё набивать? Забыл добавить, 80 % машин иномарки.

----------


## Fil42

Нужна помощь в загрузке документов в Бухгалтерию Предприятия 3.0 из Альфа-Авто 3.04.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Если Вам нужны лампочки для определенной марки авто, модели и модификации, рекомендую обратиться к проверенному продавцу автоламп - https://carlamp.com.ua/


Г-н Модератор, почему "вещий" Олег до сих пор украшает рекламой эту тему форума?

----------


## Sukhoruk_en

Доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти (5.1.23.04) отученной от жадности.

----------


## 553643804

Здравствуйте!
Будьте доры, поделитесь обработкой Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1 версия - для выгрузки/загрузки (экспорта/импорта) справочников (номенклатура, типы номенклатуры, контрагенты...)
Нужно для переноса в 1С:Розница Магазин автозапчастей

----------


## any__uta

Добрый день!
Если просто справочники, то можно воспользоваться след обработкой https:// programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nomenklaturyi-v-1s-8-3-iz-excel-ili-dbf/

быстро и просто

----------


## any__uta

Добрый день!
Если просто справочники, то можно воспользоваться след обработкой https:// programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nomenklaturyi-v-1s-8-3-iz-excel-ili-dbf/

быстро и просто

----------


## any__uta

Добрый день, ексели есть какие-нибудь?

----------


## any__uta

> Здравствуйте!
> Будьте доры, поделитесь обработкой Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1 версия - для выгрузки/загрузки (экспорта/импорта) справочников (номенклатура, типы номенклатуры, контрагенты...)
> Нужно для переноса в 1С:Розница Магазин автозапчастей


Добрый день, ексели есть какие-нибудь?

----------


## any__uta

> Здравствуйте!
> Будьте доры, поделитесь обработкой Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5.1 версия - для выгрузки/загрузки (экспорта/импорта) справочников (номенклатура, типы номенклатуры, контрагенты...)
> Нужно для переноса в 1С:Розница Магазин автозапчастей


Добрый день!
Если просто справочники, то можно воспользоваться след обработкой https:// programmist1s.ru/zagruzka-nomenklaturyi-v-1s-8-3-iz-excel-ili-dbf/

быстро и просто

----------

553643804 (25.03.2021)

----------


## any__uta

> Всем привет, поделить пожалуйста версией Альфа-Авто 5.1.25.02, официальной sproot.tut@gmail.com


Добрый день!
http://www.unibytes.com/folder/UAfSigrG8xwB

http://www.unibytes.com/K93e1oTl7qkL...3UgBB?referer=

----------


## any__uta

> Новой методички до сих пор нигде нет и скорее всего не будет. 
> Возможно в 6-й Альфе уже реализован другой механизм обмена. К примеру, через ЭнтерпрайзДата. Пока руки не дошил до изучения новой Альфы.
> 
> А по этой методичке в прошлом году настраивал обмен.


Да, там есть обмен

----------


## any__uta

> 6 версии я надеюсь реализована так же как между любой 1с(на управляемых формах) через синхронизацию по расписанию.


Да, там есть обмен

----------


## any__uta

> всем привет, помогите плз, установлена отученная альфа 5.1.13.04, в заказ-наряде отсутствует кнопка выбора дисконтной карты. Что-то делаю не так или ограниченный функционал?Вложение 2676


Добрый день!
Дисконтные карты привязываются к клиенту и выбирается автоматически

----------


## Ангелочег

Добрый день. Можно получить ссылку на отученную 5 и 6 альфу?
 Спасибо.

----------


## Ангелочег

Добрый день. Можно получить ссылку на отученную 5 и 6 альфу?
 Спасибо.

----------


## wild091

Добрый день! Можно получить ссылку на отученную Альфа 6? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## 553643804

Здравствуйте!
Просьба поделиться ссылкой на отученную от жадности Альфа-Авто 6 или таблеткой к ней.

----------


## Tulc

Добрый день! Буду благодарен за ссылку на отученную Альфа 6? Спасибо.

----------


## shkv2

Добрый день, тоже интересна отученная версия 6 или 5

----------


## ikalichkin

*Ангелочег*, *wild091*, *553643804*, *Tulc*, *shkv2*, ну и всем страждущим!

Сколько Рис не говори - во рту слаще не станет...

Ну не будет никто бесплатно "ломанные" конфигурации раздавать! Попытайтесь в личке связаться, ну, например, вот с  этим *форумчанином*

----------


## 553643804

> *Ангелочег*, *wild091*, *553643804*, *Tulc*, *shkv2*, ну и всем страждущим!
> 
> Сколько Рис не говори - во рту слаще не станет...
> 
> Ну не будет никто бесплатно "ломанные" конфигурации раздавать! Попытайтесь в личке связаться, ну, например, вот с  этим *форумчанином*


Полезный совет - нужно закрепить в шапке.

----------


## DrDrDrosos

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка - выгрузка данных из  Альфа-Авто 5.1 в  БП ( бухгалтерию предприятия ) 3.0.89.47    -  Тот файл с данными, который создается обработкой, которая идёт в комплекте с Альфа-Авто  при загрузке в БП 3.0.89.47 выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено ..."  - вместо троеточия написаны кракозябры в скобках.
 Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## DrDrDrosos

Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка - выгрузка данных из  Альфа-Авто 5.1 в  БП ( бухгалтерию предприятия ) 3.0.89.47    -  Тот файл с данными, который создается обработкой, которая идёт в комплекте с Альфа-Авто  при загрузке в БП 3.0.89.47 выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено ..."  - вместо троеточия написаны кракозябры в скобках.
 Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка - выгрузка данных из  Альфа-Авто 5.1 в  БП ( бухгалтерию предприятия ) 3.0.89.47    -  Тот файл с данными, который создается обработкой, которая идёт в комплекте с Альфа-Авто  при загрузке в БП 3.0.89.47 выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено ..."  - вместо троеточия написаны кракозябры в скобках.
>  Поделитесь пожалуйста!


Версия АА5.1 и версия обработки загрузки в БП 3?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте! Нужна обработка - выгрузка данных из  Альфа-Авто 5.1 в  БП ( бухгалтерию предприятия ) 3.0.89.47    -  Тот файл с данными, который создается обработкой, которая идёт в комплекте с Альфа-Авто  при загрузке в БП 3.0.89.47 выдает ошибку "Поле объекта не обнаружено ..."  - вместо троеточия написаны кракозябры в скобках.
>  Поделитесь пожалуйста!


Версия АА5.1 и версия обработки загрузки в БП 3?

----------


## DrDrDrosos

> Версия АА5.1 и версия обработки загрузки в БП 3?


Обработка неизвестно какой версии. написано "Загрузка в БП 3.0(8.3)" - кажется от 2016 года она,  АА 5.1.05.08,   БП - 3.0.89.47

----------


## vvvrook

ПРивет помогите плз с ошибкой. Все версии которые здесь есть ААА5.1 у всех ошибка одна и та же. ПРи попытке создать запись на ремонт через АРМ, вылетает ошибка АРМЗаписьНаРемонт

Обработка.АРМЗаписьНаРемо нт.Форма.ИнтерфейсЗаписьНа Ремонт.Форма(4925)}: Метод объекта не обнаружен (ПроверитьБитМаски)
ОбработкаОбъект.ЗапретРед   �ктированияУРВ = НЕ (зфЗащищенныеФункцииСерве   �.ПроверитьБитМаски(1) И ИспользованиеУРВ);

пошу помочь вылечить

----------


## vvvrook

ПРивет помогите плз с ошибкой.

----------


## Vya4

Если не лицензия то ошибку можно устранить только переписав механизм обращения к защищенным функциям.

----------


## tourer v

Добрый день. Помогите разобраться, после обновления платформы на версию 8.3 (8.3.18.1289) и альфы на 5.1.14.05, перестал печататься штрих код и логотип на этикетках (название, артикул, ячейка хранения печатаются), в чем может быть причина? есть ли возможность исправить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Помогите разобраться, после обновления платформы на версию 8.3 (8.3.18.1289) и альфы на 5.1.14.05, перестал печататься штрих код и логотип на этикетках (название, артикул, ячейка хранения печатаются), в чем может быть причина? есть ли возможность исправить?


Обновляйте АА или откатывайте платформу ниже..

----------


## tourer v

Откат не помог.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Откат не помог.


Странно, Вы же утверждали, что после перехода на новую платформу проблема появилась, то должен был помочь запуск под старой. При входе в 1с, справка о программе платформа старая?
У меня на топ АА5.1 с топ платформой перестали работать в макетах картинки(который не умещались на лист) и я их переделывал, как и монитор сервиса(там запретили русские символы в название фото мастера).

----------


## tourer v

> Странно, Вы же утверждали, что после перехода на новую платформу проблема появилась, то должен был помочь запуск под старой. При входе в 1с, справка о программе платформа старая?
> У меня на топ АА5.1 с топ платформой перестали работать в макетах картинки(который не умещались на лист) и я их переделывал, как и монитор сервиса(там запретили русские символы в название фото мастера).


Сейчас вернулись на 8.3.10.2580. Почистили папку LocalProtect, установили заново оборудование. Проблема не ушла.

----------


## tourer v

На форуме рарус пишут про какой то плагин с исправлением для Win 10.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> На форуме рарус пишут про какой то плагин с исправлением для Win 10.


Если у Вас винда 10, то там да проблема не в платформе и не в 1с, а в обновление винды 10. У меня 8.1 корпоративная. Вам нужно обновление удалить безопасности и проблема уйдет.

----------


## Vya4

> Сейчас вернулись на 8.3.10.2580. Почистили папку LocalProtect, установили заново оборудование. Проблема не ушла.




Библиотеку "1CBarCod.dll" не пробовали зарегистрировать ? 99% это и есть трабл.

1) в DOS окне (командная строка) командой regsvr32
2) под правами администратора
3) на каждом компе где стоит платформа.

PS Релиз платформы не верно подобран, авторы существенно отстают от новинок. На официальном сайте для каждого релиза программы есть уточнения какая платформа желательна.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Библиотеку "1CBarCod.dll" не пробовали зарегистрировать ? 99% это и есть трабл.
> 
> 1) в DOS окне (командная строка) командой regsvr32
> 2) под правами администратора
> 3) на каждом компе где стоит платформа.
> 
> PS Релиз платформы не верно подобран, авторы существенно отстают от новинок. На официальном сайте для каждого релиза программы есть уточнения какая платформа желательна.


У меня топ АА51 и топ платформа и нет проблем.
А так если нужно зарегистрировать то вот  *regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\1C\1CBarCode\1cbarcod.dll"*

----------


## Vya4

> Добрый день. Помогите разобраться, после обновления платформы на версию 8.3 (8.3.18.1289) и альфы на 5.1.14.05, перестал печататься штрих код и логотип на этикетках (название, артикул, ячейка хранения печатаются), в чем может быть причина? есть ли возможность исправить?



Библиотеку "1CBarCod.dll" не пробовали зарегистрировать ? 99% это и есть трабл.

1) в DOS окне (командная строка) командой regsvr32
2) под правами администратора
3) на каждом компе где стоит платформа.

PS Релиз платформы не верно подобран, авторы существенно отстают от новинок. На официальном сайте для каждого релиза программы есть уточнения какая платформа желательна.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.26.03*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- В документах "Извлечение товаров из производства" и "Перемещение товаров в производство" в полях "Отпустил" и "Получил" при наборе в выпадающем списке не отображаются уволенные сотрудники. Для того, чтоб их выбрать необходимо перейти в список сотрудников и установить отбор "Показывать уволенных".
- Исправлено заполнение формы перемещения товаров в производство при выводе пользователю для заполнения кодов маркировки.
- Исправлена ошибка во фронте кассира при возврате последнего чека в кассовой смене.
- Для документов продажи при печати УПД и счет-фактуры выданной проставляется КПП обособленного подразделения, если оно указано грузополучателем.
- В зависимости от состояния права "выборочное списание по партиям" при создании на основании поступления товаров в колонке "Партия" указывается документ поступления и при смене складов отправителя/получателя остатки вычисляются с учетом партии.
- Восстановлена работа прав 60401 и 60402. Действия карточка клиента, заказ покупателя, взаиморасчеты отрабатывают.
- Для Пко/Рко/Выписки исключен способ расчета "передача", так как это денежные документы, а не товарные, и передачу товара этими документами не подразумеваем.
- Доработана печать кодов маркировки из заказа в табличный документ с выводом по рекомендации честного знака символа FNC1.
- При сканировании кодов маркировки полученных через Честный знак в pdf формате сканируются сканером штрихкодов в заказ кодов маркировки для только фиксирования состояния кода маркировки.
- Ускорено получение связанных работ при добавлении работы в АРМ Записи на ремонт.
- Исправлено заполнение связанных авторабот при копировании.
- Добавлена работа с кодами маркировки в документе Возврат поставщику.
- Перезаполнение контрагента и договора взаиморасчетов в корректировки реализации при смене основания.
- Изменен вывод сайта AudaPadWeb на русском языке при переходе по адресу www.audatex.ru с использованием ActiveX.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузки прайс-листа контрагента из файла csv в режиме загрузки из новых файлов в автоматическом режиме.
- Исправлена настройка сохранения расписания регламентного задания.
- Исправлен вывод базовых опций в печатной форме Рабочий лист.
- Убрано 2-е поле Производитель, осталось поле в которое данные подтягиваются из справочника Номенклатура.

*Обновление:* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ICr7EVN9nlYIOQ

За авторской версией в личку.

----------

ikalichkin (22.05.2021), kuv (22.05.2021), root7 (21.05.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

Ребята! Поделитесь обновлением на Альфа-Авто 6 6.0.28.12

----------


## maaxxx

Ребята! Поделитесь обновлением на Альфа-Авто 6 6.0.28.12

----------


## triviumfan

> Ребята! Поделитесь обновлением на Альфа-Авто 6 6.0.28.12


Зачем тебе эта конфа, если ИБ без СЛК не запуститься? А ломаных нету и скорее всего не будет) 
Держи https://anonfiles.com/p1r1L3yeuc/aa6_cf

----------

AnyaIT (01.06.2021), maaxxx (31.05.2021), root7 (01.07.2021), yesechkin (27.06.2021)

----------


## maaxxx

> Зачем тебе эта конфа, если ИБ без СЛК не запуститься? А ломаных нету и скорее всего не будет) 
> Держи https://anonfiles.com/p1r1L3yeuc/aa6_cf


У меня лицензионная стоит а ИТС нету. Дружище, повтори выкладку может на другой обменник, этот что то не работает

----------


## triviumfan

Все работает + без рекламы и всяких смс :) 30 дней хранение вроде.

----------


## AnyaIT

Да, действительно блокируется ссылка. Тоже очень нужен этот релиз. Пожалуйста, продублируйте на другом ресурсе.

----------


## AnyaIT

Все заработало.

----------


## triviumfan

> Да, действительно блокируется ссылка. Тоже очень нужен этот релиз. Пожалуйста, продублируйте на другом ресурсе.


Мы же в России живём, блокируется все. Не понимаю, как люди без vpn в интернете сидят :) 
Этот файлообменник гарантирует анонимность.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.26.03*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- В документах "Извлечение товаров из производства" и "Перемещение товаров в производство" в полях "Отпустил" и "Получил" при наборе в выпадающем списке не отображаются уволенные сотрудники. Для того, чтоб их выбрать необходимо перейти в список сотрудников и установить отбор "Показывать уволенных".
- Исправлено заполнение формы перемещения товаров в производство при выводе пользователю для заполнения кодов маркировки.
- Исправлена ошибка во фронте кассира при возврате последнего чека в кассовой смене.
- Для документов продажи при печати УПД и счет-фактуры выданной проставляется КПП обособленного подразделения, если оно указано грузополучателем.
- В зависимости от состояния права "выборочное списание по партиям" при создании на основании поступления товаров в колонке "Партия" указывается документ поступления и при смене складов отправителя/получателя остатки вычисляются с учетом партии.
- Восстановлена работа прав 60401 и 60402. Действия карточка клиента, заказ покупателя, взаиморасчеты отрабатывают.
- Для Пко/Рко/Выписки исключен способ расчета "передача", так как это денежные документы, а не товарные, и передачу товара этими документами не подразумеваем.
- Доработана печать кодов маркировки из заказа в табличный документ с выводом по рекомендации честного знака символа FNC1.
- При сканировании кодов маркировки полученных через Честный знак в pdf формате сканируются сканером штрихкодов в заказ кодов маркировки для только фиксирования состояния кода маркировки.
- Ускорено получение связанных работ при добавлении работы в АРМ Записи на ремонт.
- Исправлено заполнение связанных авторабот при копировании.
- Добавлена работа с кодами маркировки в документе Возврат поставщику.
- Перезаполнение контрагента и договора взаиморасчетов в корректировки реализации при смене основания.
- Изменен вывод сайта AudaPadWeb на русском языке при переходе по адресу www.audatex.ru с использованием ActiveX.
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузки прайс-листа контрагента из файла csv в режиме загрузки из новых файлов в автоматическом режиме.
- Исправлена настройка сохранения расписания регламентного задания.
- Исправлен вывод базовых опций в печатной форме Рабочий лист.
- Убрано 2-е поле Производитель, осталось поле в которое данные подтягиваются из справочника Номенклатура.

*Обновление:* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QRRUzWVz2FZbNg

За авторской версией в личку.

----------

ispanec (28.06.2021), root7 (01.07.2021), Smeley (06.07.2021)

----------


## SX2

Пожалуйста поделитесь 6-ой Альфой отученой, заранее благодарю!

----------


## maaxxx

Ребята, если есть у кого нибудь обработка выгрузка данных из  6-ой Альфы в БП 3.0, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Владимир_91

Есть у кого-нибудь релиз 5.1.27.04?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Есть у кого-нибудь релиз 5.1.27.04?


Есть)) Завтра залью))

----------

Bessondo (24.06.2021), gawws (24.06.2021), nikit0zzz (25.06.2021), Rouxel (25.06.2021), zxz (24.06.2021)

----------


## Bessondo

День добрый. Планируется ли новый релиз сегодня?)))

----------


## Mitroshin.SG

27 релиз выложили куда то? Нигде не могу найти :(

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.27.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлена работа с прослеживаемым товарами и автомобилями в документах поступления, реализации. Внесены изменения в печатные формы Счета-фактур и УПД, которые вступают в силу с 1 июля 2021 года
- Исправлено перезаполнение Счета на оплату при оперативном измении документа-основания Заказ покупателя с установленным правом "Перезаполнять счета при редактировании документов".
- Исправлен вывод Единицы измерения для Авторабот  в печатной форме УПД.
- Убрана проверка при проведении документа Поступление автомобилей на комиссию на передачу автомобиля в комиссию другому юридическому лицу.
- Исправлена ошибка при закрытии кассовой смены, если было начисление и списание бонусных баллов в пределах кассовой смены.
- Добавлена печатная форма ТОРГ-2 "Акт об установленном расхождении по количеству и качеству" для документа Поступление автомобилей.
- Реализовано заполнение ставки НДС и суммы НДС при загрузке банковской выписки.
- Исправлено создание контрагента при загрузке банковской выписки. Для ИП КПП не проставляется.
- Исправлен расчет количества деталей в производстве с учетом коэффициента единицы измерения при закрытии документа Заказ-наряда.
- Исправлен подбор связанных работ в документ заявки на ремонт из АРМ записи на ремонт.
- Добавлено право на компанию Ведение учета аналогов в разрезе производителей.
- Исправлено формирование данных в отчете "Остатки и обороты бонусных баллов".
- Исправлена ошибка при загрузке данных в табличную часть документа из терминала сбора данных Cleverence.
- Исправлен вывод в печатных формах для ставки НДС 20/120.
- Доработана печатная форма ТТН  (в ред. Постановления №2200 от 21.12.2020).
- Добавлен  вывод стоимости в печатной форме УПД при печати табличной части Товары с видом Номенклатуры = Автоработы.
- Добавлена проверка права Управление пометкой удаления для справочников Автомобили, Контрагенты, Организации, Сотрудники.
- Добавлен ввод документа "Платежное поручение" на основании документа "Поступление дополнительных расходов".
- Добавлен выбор артикула для Авторабот при формировании данных для печати УКД.
- Исправлен вывод количества страниц в печатной форме УКД.
- Исправлена ошибка вывода идентификатора гос. контракта в печатную форму "Универсальный передаточный документ".
- Сделана очистка входящего номера и входящей даты при создании на основании и копировании документа Корректировка поступления.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД, изменен вывод номера документа отгрузки.
- Изменен вывод наименования товаров для ПФ и при передачи в ФНС.

*Обновление:* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jIUPLEDTy5Wv5Q

_За авторской версией в личку._

----------

666Rebel666 (26.06.2021), AnyaIT (01.07.2021), Bessondo (28.06.2021), bugaga (28.06.2021), ikalichkin (26.06.2021), ispanec (28.06.2021), KOS_2712 (05.07.2021), kuv (27.06.2021), maaxxx (28.06.2021), Miaso (01.07.2021), Mitroshin.SG (26.06.2021), mrwho9 (28.06.2021), OleNik (28.06.2021), pm334 (02.07.2021), root7 (01.07.2021), Say-l (28.06.2021), Smeley (06.07.2021), yesechkin (28.06.2021), zxz (26.06.2021), Владимир_91 (28.06.2021)

----------


## yesechkin

Привет, если еще не разобрался, там "выгрузка данных в бухгалтерию" находится в меню предприятие.

----------


## yesechkin

Народ, а есть у кого-нибудь обновление Альфы шестой 6.0.29.10?

----------


## AlbertZ

Альфа 5.1.26 все ссылки недоступны, ктонить может помочь с релизом?

----------


## yesechkin

> Альфа 5.1.26 все ссылки недоступны, ктонить может помочь с релизом?


Обновление или полный нужно?

----------


## AnyaIT

> Народ, а есть у кого-нибудь обновление Альфы шестой 6.0.29.10?


Добрый день! также интересует обновление АА 6.0.29.10.

----------


## AnyaIT

> Народ, а есть у кого-нибудь обновление Альфы шестой 6.0.29.10?


Добрый день! также интересует обновление АА 6.0.29.10.

----------


## semisem

Добрый день, есть ли у кого обработка что бы из excel счет фактуры ТОРГ12  
загрузить на приход товар?

----------


## semisem

Да  забыл альфа  5.1.27.04

----------


## AnyaIT

Есть встроенный вариант (АА 4.1, 5.0,51), правда не всех он устраивает. В поступлении выберите Заполнение-Заполнить из файла - в открывшейся обработке подгрузите файл и настройте соответствия для загрузки.

----------


## dennyboy2k

Добрый день. Как в рабочую базу Альфы  (5.1.05.08) добавить новую счет фактуру с 01.07.21? Внешняя печатная форма может есть у кого? При обновлении до  (5.1.27.04) слетает лицензия

----------


## Smeley

Добрый день. Поделитесь обновлением для "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.27.04).
На данный момент работаем на 5.1.17.12.
Спасибо.

----------


## liutiylyutik

Люди добрые поделитесь обработкой Загрузка_в_БП_3.0. желательно последней.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Люди добрые поделитесь обработкой Загрузка_в_БП_3.0. желательно последней.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/O54mFglxPoffBQ

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день. Поделитесь обновлением для "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1" (5.1.27.04).
> На данный момент работаем на 5.1.17.12.
> Спасибо.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/abkKREEAS_ICHQ

----------

bfg2011 (08.07.2021), Smeley (07.07.2021)

----------


## Lumiend

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто 6.0.29.10.
Спасибо!

----------


## semisem

Добрый день,
АА 5.1 5.1.27.04
есть организация на УСН и частично на патенте. Касса АТОЛ fprint-30ПТК. Как сделать, чтобы при печати в одних случаях ставился патент, в других - УСН? Как это реализовано в программе?

----------


## semisem

Добрый день,
АА 5.1 5.1.27.04
есть организация на УСН и частично на патенте. Касса АТОЛ fprint-30ПТК. Как сделать, чтобы при печати в одних случаях ставился патент, в других - УСН? Как это реализовано в программе?

----------


## dima.42w

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста кто нибудь отученной альфой 6

----------


## AnyaIT

> Добрый день,
> АА 5.1 5.1.27.04
> есть организация на УСН и частично на патенте. Касса АТОЛ fprint-30ПТК. Как сделать, чтобы при печати в одних случаях ставился патент, в других - УСН? Как это реализовано в программе?


Можно использовать разделение по подразделениям - в карточке подразделения выбрать нужный вид налога.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто 6.0.29.10.
Спасибо!

----------


## semisem

в подразделении нет, вида налога УСН только патент.

----------


## semisem

> Можно использовать разделение по подразделениям - в карточке подразделения выбрать нужный вид налога.


в подразделении нет, вида налога УСН только патент.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто 6.0.29.10.
Спасибо!

----------


## AnyaIT

> в подразделении нет, вида налога УСН только патент.


УСН выберите для организации (в тч доходы, доходы-расходы) а вот для подразделения уже укажите патент

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Ура форум живой :)

----------


## businessit

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/abkKREEAS_ICHQ


Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы тоже это обновление а ссылка уже не работает.
Спасибо.

----------


## exclop

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением АА 5.1.28.05

----------


## Aluvika3

Тоже нужно обновление 5.1.28.05.
Поделитесь, пожалуйста :)

----------


## Sergi4ek

Я так понимаю, отученной шестёрки нам не видать? Хотелось бы у себя поставить, чтобы можно было расширения дописывать для сторонних компаний у себя дома. Конфигуратор работает, но вот проверить-то никак не выходит :(

----------


## hapchu

Всем доброй ночи!
Так же очень нужно обновление 5.1.28.05. Пожалуйста, поделитесь.
Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Carllsonman

> Всем доброй ночи!
> Так же очень нужно обновление 5.1.28.05. Пожалуйста, поделитесь.
> Спасибо заранее!


Тоже нужно +

----------


## QuadGhoST

> Тоже нужно +


Хотелось бы тоже пощупать.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.28.05*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.12.397.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.720.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Исправлено заполнение цены и сумм в документах, при заполнении остатками по складу. Также исправлен пересчет количества при изменении единиц измерения.
- Добавлен вывод признака прослеживаемости для документов Корректировки (поступления товаров, реализации товаров, поступления автомобилей, реализация автомобилей). Для документа Корректировка поступления сделан отбор по РНПТ.
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании инвентаризации (отличались кол-во план и факт).
- Добавлены новые шаблоны УКД.
- Добавлена актуальная на 01.07.2021 г. форма Корректировочной счет-фактуры. Добавлены макеты корректировочных счет-фактур от 01.07.21 г.
- Исправлено заполнение даты документа Заказ-наряда для печатной формы УПД.
- В табличную часть Товары документов Счет-фактура выданный, Счет-фактура полученный добавлена колонка Номер исходной строки.
- УПД. Исправлено заполнение графы "5а" для статуса печатной формы "1" - вывод номера и даты счета фактуры.
- Добавлено получение только прослеживаемых товаров, для которых нет РНПТ в базе при формировании уведомления об остатках.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД из документа Возврат от поставщика. В макете УПД изменено свойство ячейки покупатель для корректного вывода.
- Исправлено заполнение количества прослеживаемости для товаров в УПД.
- Печатная форма Счет-фактура. Исправлено формирование  номера документа из документа "Счет-фактуры полученный" с учетом входящего номера и даты.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД из документа "Реализация активов".
- Добавлена выгрузка через обработку обмена с БП 3.0 документа "Уведомление об остатках прослеживаемости товаров".
- Добавлена настройка для организации "Представление "0" в ПФ "Корректировочный счет-фактура выданный" и УКД".
- Для внешней обработки "Выгрузка данных из БП3" реализована возможность выгрузить "Уведомление об остатках прослеживаемых товаров".

Установка https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1CwyrOlMivdXWw 

За _авторской_ в личку.

----------

AnyaIT (12.08.2021), Bessondo (19.08.2021), bugaga (30.07.2021), Carllsonman (15.08.2021), exclop (30.07.2021), ikalichkin (31.07.2021), KOS_2712 (12.08.2021), kuv (30.07.2021), Netrol (02.08.2021), root7 (01.08.2021), semisem (03.08.2021), vic-vic (30.07.2021), Владимир_91 (02.08.2021)

----------


## bugaga

> «Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
> *5.1.28.05*


Ссылочку бы...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ссылочку бы...


Добавил, почему с первого раза она не появилась)) Хотя когда редактируешь была видна.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Есть еще 5.1.28.03 если нужна)))

----------


## hapchu

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## akyal90@gmail.

Ребят есть у кого то antiprotect на СЛК 2.0.12?!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Ребят есть у кого то antiprotect на СЛК 2.0.12?!


Это 1С:СЛК, версия 3.0.25.9395  ?

----------


## emv21

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Альфа-Авто 6.0.30.03.
Спасибо!

----------


## Волкогон

Добрый день! Как можно получить ссылку на отученную Альфа 6? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Как можно получить ссылку на отученную Альфа 6? Заранее благодарен.


Желательно чтоб отучена была через расширения.

----------


## Bair107

Есть у кого обновление для Альфа 6 начиная с 6.28. оч нужно, bair107@yandex.ru

----------


## 4AuHuK

Свежая обработка для выгрузки из АА в БП 3.0:

https://dropmefiles.com/TWg9v

----------

ikalichkin (28.08.2021), kuv (27.08.2021)

----------


## mrwho9

Добрый день!
Может кто поделится АА 5.1.29.04 с поддержкой ффд 1.2?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день!
> Может кто поделится АА 5.1.29.04 с поддержкой ффд 1.2?


АА 5.1.29.04 (обновление):
https://dropmefiles.com/0wRJI

----------

AnyaIT (31.08.2021), ikalichkin (28.08.2021), kuv (27.08.2021), mrwho9 (30.08.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.29.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.13.408.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.726.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Добавлена поддержка *ФФД 1.2* для пробития маркированного товара на ФР.
- Исправлено получение состояний кодов маркировки при закрытии заказ-наряда.
- При вводе документа "Счет-фактура выданный" на основании "Приходный кассовый ордер" добавлена проверка на наличие предоплаты от покупателя по соответствующей статье ДДС. Заполнение товарной части документа данной предоплатой.
- Печатная форма УПД для корректировки поступления. Исправлено формирование количества в колонке 13 для товаров, которые были добавлены новые товары в корректировку.
- Печатная форма "Счет-фактура". Убрано заполнение строки 5а при печати из авансового счет-фактуры.
- Добавлено формирование РНПТ для прослеживаемого товара в документе "Таможенная декларация (импорт)".
- При печати УПД для документа "Заказ-наряд" заполняется грузополучатель из доп. свойств. Если доп. свойство не заполнено, то значение берется из реквизита "Заказчик".
- Добавлен документ "Уведомление о ввозе прослеживаемых товаров" для уведомления ФНС и получения РНПТ при импорте товара из стран из ЕАЭС.
- Исправлена ошибка расчета стоимости товара при печати УПД, когда тип цен документа не включает НДС.
- Исправлено формирование товаров для УКД при корректировке поступления.

*Установка*: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eUhpKynnW1gdcg

_За авторской в личку._

----------

agapitnn (10.09.2021), Beling (28.09.2021), bugaga (30.08.2021), engelvip (08.10.2021), exclop (10.09.2021), ikalichkin (28.08.2021), ivanovnm (04.11.2021), kuv (03.09.2021), MixX (21.09.2021), mrwho9 (30.08.2021), Voyager-33 (27.09.2021), Владимир_91 (02.09.2021)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»
*5.1.30.07*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- *Исправлены выявленные ошибки при работе с ФФД 1.2*.
- Учет прослеживаемых товаров. Добавлен документ для формирования уведомления о выводе прослеживаемых товаров в страны ЕАЭС.
- Учет прослеживаемых товаров. Исправлено формирование xml-файлов для уведомлений о прослеживаемых товаров.
- Для организации с формой собственности "Частный предприниматель" и "Частное лицо" добавлены реквизиты "Фамилия", "Имя" и "Отчество". Реквизиты "Фамилия" и "Имя" обязательны для заполнения.
- Исправлена ошибка при сохранении документа "Строка банковской выписки". Затиралось назначение платежа.
- Обновлен классификатор стран мира.
- Маркировка товаров. Исправлено добавление маркировки товаров в документ при подборе номенклатуры.
- Исправлена ошибка "На боевых аккаунтах есть проблема с отображением списка дел в Audapad web".

*Установка:* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wOdPATB565cbRg


_За авторской в личку._

----------

bugaga (30.09.2021), cs25 (29.09.2021), ekm2007 (18.06.2022), engelvip (01.10.2021), ikalichkin (03.10.2021)

----------


## d1907

Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  Альфа-Авто 6 отученной от ключа
Спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*«Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ. Редакция 5»*
*5.1.30.09*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- При пробитии чеков на ФР исправлена передача признака агента для ФФД 1.05, 1.1, 1.2.

*Установка:* https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2MdmP09MXVOPYw


_За авторской в личку._

----------

bugaga (08.10.2021), engelvip (08.10.2021), ivanovnm (14.11.2021), KOS_2712 (13.10.2021), kuv (11.10.2021), MixX (18.10.2021), pm334 (07.10.2021)

----------


## 4ipa

поделитесь пожалуйста обработкой по переносу данных из 5.1 в 6.0

----------


## GreyCrazyWolf

Добрейшего времени суток.
А как правильно отученную Альфа-Авто 5.1.13 обновить до отученной 5.1.15? Можно ли просто обновить конфигурацию?
И можно ли на 5.1.15 запустить фР Атол -11Ф

----------


## AnyaIT

> Добрейшего времени суток.
> А как правильно отученную Альфа-Авто 5.1.13 обновить до отученной 5.1.15? Можно ли просто обновить конфигурацию?
> И можно ли на 5.1.15 запустить фР Атол -11Ф


Атол - 11Ф работает с АА.

----------


## Nik7171

Доброго времени суток, обращяюсь к вам за помощью, подскажите где можно найти- 1С:Альфа-Авто для изучения (так сказать тренировки) программы в домашних условиях? В часности интересует работа на складе запасных частей, и хочу поближе познакомиться с программой, как её установить? Заранее благодарю и извиите если к вам не по теме.

----------


## Fltr

> Доброго времени суток, обращяюсь к вам за помощью, подскажите где можно найти- 1С:Альфа-Авто для изучения (так сказать тренировки) программы в домашних условиях? В часности интересует работа на складе запасных частей, и хочу поближе познакомиться с программой, как её установить? Заранее благодарю и извиите если к вам не по теме.


На первой странице есть ссылки. Для тренировки берите ОТУЧЕННАЯ.

----------

Nik7171 (25.10.2021)

----------


## GreyCrazyWolf

На всякий случай отвечу сам-себе - вдруг кому пригодится. Оба варианта получились отученная 5.13 без проблем обновилась на отученную 5.15. Для того чтоб завести Атол11Ф с ДТО10 понадобилось еще переписать (читай творчески накопипастить  ) модули ФР_АТОЛ_ДТО10 и Фронт кассира из свежих версий.

----------


## Nik7171

Благодарю, подсажите а её устанавливать отдельно или на 1С?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Благодарю, подсажите а её устанавливать отдельно или на 1С?


пример как создать базу через файл *.CF  https://youtu.be/py3ED4AGcBE

----------

AV2 (09.11.2021), Nik7171 (26.10.2021)

----------


## Nik7171

Добрейший, спасибо, только вот там пароль и логин требуют, что делать?

----------


## Nik7171

А упавление торговлей так робит

----------


## Nik7171

Всё разобрался, спасибо!

----------


## ds28347

Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной альфа авто 5, желательно самую новую

----------


## safit

Думаю многим пригодится

----------


## Falfa

Конфигурация 1С Альфа-авто 6.0.32.10

https://transfiles.ru/47nb1

----------

AnyaIT (08.11.2021), GTA33 (07.11.2021), ikalichkin (11.11.2021), ivanovnm (14.11.2021), rttrbrdr (02.02.2022)

----------


## ivanovnm

Может кто-то знает, как в Альфа-авто 5 заполнять информацию по автомобилю по VIN? Рарус говорит что такая возможность есть, но как это сделать скажет после покупки обновления тысяч на 100.

----------


## Lexx_Luthor

Господа, выложите пожалуйста, свежий релиз Альфа-Авто 6.

----------


## bugaga

И Альфа 5.1.31.06 пожалуйста.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> И Альфа 5.1.31.06 пожалуйста.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9RFR_1trMpC4Vg

----------

AnyaIT (01.12.2021), bugaga (29.11.2021), KOS_2712 (03.12.2021), kuv (04.12.2021)

----------


## Micos

Пожалуйста, поделитесь 5.1.21.06. ЦФ желательно. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Алекс210889

Добрый день. Нужна Альфа Авто 5 отученная и Альфа Авто 6 из последних

----------


## Rinat!

Добрый день. Альфа Авто 6 поделитесь ломанной

----------


## mrwho9

Добрый день, может кто-нибудь поделится обработкой для переноса с АА 5.1 в АА 6, зарание благодарю.

----------


## kuts85

Доброго времени суток. Может кто-нибудь поделиться установкой последнего релиза Альфа - авто ПРОФ 5 оригинальным, не ломаным.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени суток. Может кто-нибудь поделиться установкой последнего релиза Альфа - авто ПРОФ 5 оригинальным, не ломаным.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Zy8AKBrEz_FXnQ
Для работы на ФН 1.2 Нужен этот релиз + с него установить EquipmentSetup + прошить ккм и прошить эквайринг терминал.

----------


## d3vilslav

Добрый день. Поделитесь ссылкой на Альфа-Авто 5.1.31.06. Заранее благодарен

----------


## poslivsena

Доброго дня!
АА 5 не удаётся подключить пни пад СБЕРА.
Не RDP, платформа 32-разрядная.
RarusEquipment свежий.  2 библиотеки зарегал.
Добавляю устройство, экв. терминал сбербанка, а по нажатию на кнопку "форма настроек" ничего не происходит.
Хотя, насколько я понимаю, должна открыться форма настроек пути до папки sb5**

----------


## Lexx_Luthor

Альфа-Авто 6, оригинальную, свежую может кто-то выложить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго дня!
> АА 5 не удаётся подключить пни пад СБЕРА.
> Не RDP, платформа 32-разрядная.
> RarusEquipment свежий.  2 библиотеки зарегал.
> Добавляю устройство, экв. терминал сбербанка, а по нажатию на кнопку "форма настроек" ничего не происходит.
> Хотя, насколько я понимаю, должна открыться форма настроек пути до папки sb5**


Привет, странно у меня везде сбер все эквайринг терминалы и работает. Он RarusEquipment тот что и платформа от одного релиза? У меня на платформе 8.3.20.1549 все работает.

----------


## njx

Всем привет и с Новым годом! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, EquipmentSetup.exe от редакции 5.1 (5.1.10.09). Или может полный дистрибутив у кого есть?

----------


## byshchenko

Добрый день. Альфа Авто 6 поделитесь отученной

----------


## sinner745

Добрый день. Альфа Авто 6 поделитесь отученной

----------


## DaRkIcE

Доброй ночи! Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа Авто 6 отученной. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## TimonChD

Добрый день. Нужна Альфа Авто 5 или Альфа Авто 6  отученные из последних.

----------


## sfgsfh

Альфа-Авто 6 отученная вообще бывает? На сколько вижу есть только 5.1.15.15

----------


## Falcon174

Здравствуйте. не могу найти живых ссылок на альфу 5 и 6 оригинальную кто может поделиться?

----------


## ddd2000

Добрый день, пожалуйста помогите

Свежей обработкой для выгрузки из АА 5 в БП 3.0

----------


## duke55

если кому-то еще нужны дистрибутивы конфигураций и обновлений:

для 5-й версии здесь
https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

для 6-й версии здесь
https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

----------

Lumiend (31.01.2022), MaZaY-0 (24.01.2022), mgc (28.01.2022), poslivsena (27.04.2022)

----------


## PavelBaryshev

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста Альфа-авто 6 отученной.

----------


## Lumiend

> если кому-то еще нужны дистрибутивы конфигураций и обновлений:
> 
> для 5-й версии здесь
> https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
> 
> для 6-й версии здесь
> https://turboobit.com/download/folde...domain=turb.cc


Добрый день!
Если есть возможность, добавьте, пожалуйста новый релиз в список (5.1.32.05). Спасибо!

----------

MaZaY-0 (09.02.2022)

----------


## Lumiend

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последним релизом АА5 - 5.1.32.05

----------


## Турман

Добрый день...нужна помощь....есть база от АА5 ....самой АА5 нет....как вытащить номенклатуру в эксель документ....есть ли возможность поставить ломанную АА5 и туда подкинуть базу ??? Заранее благодарен за помощь....

----------


## LeadingAdviser

Доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, плиз, у кого есть последняя версия обработки выгрузки обмена АА 5.1 Бухгалтерия 3.0 Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3). Вроде бы к ней есть какая то инструкция....

----------


## Nik7171

Коолеги, доброго времени, поскажите как в  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5 настроить удобный поиск в номенклатуре (в одной строке чтобы поиск производился и по каталожному номеру и по наименованию)? Слышал бывают такие модули что в позициях даже ведётся цветная подсветка имеющихся в наличии, зарезервированных и отсутствующих деталей. Если кто-то может помочь- будьте любезны.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Коолеги, доброго времени, поскажите как в  Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 5 настроить удобный поиск в номенклатуре (в одной строке чтобы поиск производился и по каталожному номеру и по наименованию)? Слышал бывают такие модули что в позициях даже ведётся цветная подсветка имеющихся в наличии, зарезервированных и отсутствующих деталей. Если кто-то может помочь- будьте любезны.


Зачем там же на форме списка номенклатуры есть поиск и по артикул, и по производитель, и по наименованию - слева ввели и он ищет.
Пример:
 "Ввели ролик он найдет все где слово ролик есть не важно вначале, или середине или в конце."

----------

Nik7171 (11.02.2022)

----------


## Nik7171

Touch_of_soul, да это понятно когда детали, а вот когда какая-нибудь мелочёвка-расходники, и всё это дело приходуется 15-ю людьми, у которых зачастую отсутсттвуют навыки,то получается каша в номенклатуре, я думаю данный модуль оч. помог-бы многим, заранее благодарю если кто-то сможет поделиться.

----------


## ivanfool

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Альфа-авто 6 отученной.

----------


## Lumiend

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последним релизом АА5 - 5.1.32.05

----------


## kodblack

> Свежая обработка для выгрузки из АА в БП 3.0:
> 
> https://dropmefiles.com/TWg9v



Добрый! Ваша ссылка не работает.
Можете выложить заново - Свежую обработку обмена АА и БП 3
Спасибо

----------


## kodblack

Кто подскажет.
каким отчетом можно сделать сравнительный показатель работы по подразделениям, сотрудникам?
- выработка в н/ч
- выработка в руб
- количество н/з: закрытых в работе
продажи по з/ч, наценка з/ч и т.д

----------


## vas2005

Доброго времени!
Можно Альфа Авто 5 и 6 отученную, из последних

Зарание спасибо!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Кто подскажет.
> каким отчетом можно сделать сравнительный показатель работы по подразделениям, сотрудникам?
> - выработка в н/ч
> - выработка в руб
> - количество н/з: закрытых в работе
> продажи по з/ч, наценка з/ч и т.д


актуально пишите

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый! Ваша ссылка не работает.
> Можете выложить заново - Свежую обработку обмена АА и БП 3
> Спасибо


актуально пишите

----------


## kodblack

> актуально пишите


Актуально

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Актуально


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XZdkhJXK6uZLAg * Загрузка в БП 3.0*

----------

kodblack (14.03.2022), levachok (17.03.2022), teilor_ser (16.03.2022)

----------


## Lumiend

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, последним релизом АА5 - 5.1.32.05


Актуально

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Актуально


Полное обновление: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YC4lhrnlB1UubA

----------

bugaga (16.03.2022), ikalichkin (16.03.2022), levachok (17.03.2022), Lumiend (17.03.2022), teilor_ser (16.03.2022), vic-vic (14.03.2022)

----------


## kodblack

Загрузка банковских выписок в Альфа Авто из БП 3
https://infostart.ru/public/701717/

Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто. ред 4 и 5
https://infostart.ru/public/195349/

АРМ Кладовщика Альфа-авто 5
https://infostart.ru/public/341485/

----------


## Touch_of_soul

5.1.33.07
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Исправлена подстановка вида оплаты в договор по умолчанию.
- Исправлена ошибка при добавлении набора как материал к автоработе в ЗН.
- Исправлена ошибка при выборе номенклатуры для автоработы.
- В форме документа "Строка банковской выписки" при выборе статьи "Выдача заработной платы" становятся видимыми реквизиты поиска зарплатной ведомости. Данные реквизиты используются для поиска ведомостей при перегрузке Банковской выписки в Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0.
- Загрузка данных из сервиса «1С:Контрагент». Исправлено заполнение полного наименования контрагента результатом поиска в сервисе.
- Добавлена передача суммы акциза для подакцизных товаров и авто для ФФД 1.2. На данный момент реализована передача только нулевой суммы.
- Исправлено заполнение признака предмета расчета для товаров с ГТД и при создании на основании Заказ-наряда.
- При возврате комиссионного товара в полном объеме проверка движения по регистру реализованных товаров.
- Добавлена новая печатная форма транспортной накладной от 01.03.2022.
- Учет маркировки товаров. Введены ограничения на документ "Отгрузка товаров с кодами маркировки": данным документом оформляется только вывод проданного товара из оборота.
полный https://disk.yandex.ru/d/UwRb5QeBAaAUmw

----------


## kodblack

Кто нибудь поделитесь Универсальный отчет для Альфа-авто 5.

----------


## kodblack

Подскажите какая актуальная версия обмена АА и БП 3

----------


## PASAHAKA1989

Всем доброго дня. Есть у кого-нибудь Альфа Авто 6 отученная? Можно ссылку в личку.

----------


## poslivsena

не работает ссылка.
будьте добры ещё раз залить.
в 27 версии АА перестал работать поиск по ИНН вот буквально пару дней назад.
надеюсь что в свежей всё этоп оправили и работает.

----------


## poslivsena

> 5.1.33.07
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.16.1502.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Исправлена подстановка вида оплаты в договор по умолчанию.
> - Исправлена ошибка при добавлении набора как материал к автоработе в ЗН.
> - Исправлена ошибка при выборе номенклатуры для автоработы.
> ...


не работает ссылка. будьте добры выложить ещё раз.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> не работает ссылка. будьте добры выложить ещё раз.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5IMayHWqX-GeHQ

----------

bugaga (05.05.2022), new1ogin (27.04.2022), poslivsena (27.04.2022)

----------


## anya.koval

Всем доброго дня. Есть у кого-нибудь Альфа Авто 6 отученная? Нужна что бы не требовыало сертификат сервера лицензирования. Кто поможет Заранье БлогоДарю и желаю здравья от души!

----------


## exclop

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением АА5 5.1.34.06

----------


## SuperEmboser

Выложите пожалуйста повторно обработку для обмена

----------


## SuperEmboser

кажется нашел сам из общей установки, спасибо

----------


## cybjavax

> кажется нашел сам из общей установки, спасибо


поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## Lumiend

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением АА5 5.1.34.06


Актуально

----------


## exclop

https://dropfiles.org/Bv5xygpR

АА5 5.1.34.06

----------


## ikalichkin

> https://dropfiles.org/Bv5xygpR
> 
> АА5 5.1.34.06


Таки не понятно: 


> Upload not found, it may have been destroyed


Как скачать то?

----------


## exclop

https://dropmefiles.com/m0TKN

----------

ikalichkin (18.05.2022), Lumiend (18.05.2022)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

5.1.34.06
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы — 8.3.16.1502.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования — 2.0.14.414.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты — 8.2.1.734.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Исправлена ошибка записи регистра "Взаиморасчеты компании" документа "Корректировка поступления" при учетной политике "По средней".
- Реализован документ Чек коррекции с поддержкой ФФД 1.05, 1.1, 1.2.
- При пробитии чеков добавлена проверка на сумму акциза более 0. Если сумма акциза равна 0, то данный параметр не передактся.
- Добавлена возможность не печати фискального чека на ККТ при указании телефона или e-mail покупателя. Регулируется настройкой в списке справочника оборудования и параметрами экземплара оборудования ФР. Значение настройки на уровне константы может быть изменено при пробитии чека.
- Во всех справочниках при наличии реквизитов артикула его длинна увеличена до 50 символов.
- Исправлено заполнения e-mail заказчика в заявке на ремонт согласно контактных данных контрагента.
- Исправлены движения партий товаров компании, принятых на комиссию, при проведении корректировки реализации.
- При обновлении до релиза 5.1.34 добавлено дозаполнение признаков предмета расчета в табличных частях товаров документов Чек, Чек на оптату, Чек коррекции. ВНИМАНИЕ! Перед обновление проверьте корректность заполнения признака предмета расчета в справочнике типов номенклатуры.
- Исправлена ошибка при перепроведении старых документов корректировки поступления и корректировки поступления автомобилей.
- Исправлено формирование печатной формы УКД из документа корректировки реализации.

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_h0CNpyQvuPcKw

P.S. Только увидел обновления, не было оповещения что вышло.

----------

bugaga (23.05.2022), cybjavax (18.05.2022), fknblock (18.05.2022)

----------


## fknblock

Может у кого то есть Альфа 6 отученная?

----------


## tankoz

Всем привет. Поделитесь пожалуйста свежей выгрузкой в Бухгалтерию у меня от 2018 года, не работает.(((

----------


## tankoz

Точнее загрузкой Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3)

----------


## tankoz

Вроде бы нашел Загрузку в бухгалтерию (из свежей версии вытащил). Но все равно ошибку получаю. Подскажите куда копать. Раньше все работало. Но бухгалтерию обновлял а альфу нет. Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.108.36), Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.15.15). 1.jpg

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вроде бы нашел Загрузку в бухгалтерию (из свежей версии вытащил). Но все равно ошибку получаю. Подскажите куда копать. Раньше все работало. Но бухгалтерию обновлял а альфу нет. Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.108.36), Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1 (5.1.15.15). 1.jpg


У вас АА 5.1 такая древняя. Свежая вот что у меня с работает с топ АА51 и топ БП3 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FmxAM2NPfhKnaw

----------

tankoz (19.05.2022)

----------


## tankoz

> У вас АА 5.1 такая древняя. Свежая вот что у меня с работает с топ АА51 и топ БП3 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FmxAM2NPfhKnaw


Спасибо, Вы снова меня выручаете. А может еще обновления у кого то найдутся?

----------


## tankoz

> У вас АА 5.1 такая древняя. Свежая вот что у меня с работает с топ АА51 и топ БП3 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FmxAM2NPfhKnaw


Спасибо, Вы снова меня выручаете. А может еще обновления у кого то найдутся?

----------


## slrus-sima

> 5.1.34.06
> =========
> - Рекомендуемая версия платформы — 8.3.16.1502.
> - Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования — 2.0.14.414.
> - Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты — 8.2.1.734.
> - Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
> - Исправлена ошибка записи регистра "Взаиморасчеты компании" документа "Корректировка поступления" при учетной политике "По средней".
> - Реализован документ Чек коррекции с поддержкой ФФД 1.05, 1.1, 1.2.
> - При пробитии чеков добавлена проверка на сумму акциза более 0. Если сумма акциза равна 0, то данный параметр не передактся.
> ...



а есть файл обновления ?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> а есть файл обновления ?


так этим можно обновить, шаблон установили и обновляйте.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Точнее загрузкой Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3)


Вот самая последняя https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gIyTv0TTaX99Cw  только что скачал.

----------

666Rebel666 (23.05.2022)

----------


## slrus-sima

> так этим можно обновить, шаблон установили и обновляйте.


сорян тупанул.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

*5.1.35.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.19.1467.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.14.414.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.734.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Типовое отраслевое решение переведено на платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.1467). Перед обновлением не забудьте сделать резервную копию информационной базы.
- В обработке расчета оптимального заказа добавлен учет количества номенклатуры, уже ранее заказанной у поставщиков.
- Поиск контрагентов по ИНН. Добавлена новая настройка "Не проводить проверку логина и пароля на сайте поддержки" для пропуска запроса на авторизацию, т.к. при ее выполнении может возникнуть ошибка.
- При печати УКД в печатную форму выводятся только измененные строки (количество, сумма и т.д.) Измененной строка считается относительно первичного документа.
- Исправлена ошибка заполнения чека коррекции на основании чека коррекции. Переносится тип коррекции и при изменении реквизитов "тип коррекции" и "номер предписания". Данные дублируются в сторнирующий чек коррекции.
- В обработке Помощник создания чеков коррекции исправлена ошибка при выборе значения реквизита Тип коррекции (раньше нельзя было выбрать - открывался пустой список выбора).
- При создании документа Чек коррекции на основании документа Банковская выписка добавлено автоматическое заполнение реквизита Признак предмета расчета.
- Исправлена ошибка при пробитии чека коррекции на основании банковской выписки.
- Ускорена запись прав и настроек для доступа к справочникам, документам, утверждение документов.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E3JQO5FDPYyE0g

----------

bugaga (30.05.2022), Pretorian (07.06.2022)

----------


## Carllsonman

спасибо

----------


## FoxDW

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Альфа-Авто 6 отученной от ключа
Спасибо!

----------


## AlM_66

Всем доброго дня!
поделитесь актуальной Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3), пожалуйста!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем доброго дня!
> поделитесь актуальной Загрузка_в_БП_3.0(8.3), пожалуйста!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/sXHM_VDOtZdXlw

----------

AlM_66 (17.06.2022)

----------


## MeSoft

Здравствуйте, не поделитесь релизом 5.1.36.03

----------


## exclop

https://dropmefiles.com/saN3H

----------

AnyaIT (27.06.2022), bugaga (21.06.2022), Carllsonman (23.06.2022), ikalichkin (22.06.2022), MeSoft (21.06.2022)

----------


## shaxoff

Добрый день! Не подскажете, есть у кого-нибудь модуль оборудования для 5.1.13.04? ТСД нужно подключить

----------


## Sergei-for-ruboard

Добрый день!
Можно повторить, пожалуйста!

----------


## BlickBoy

Добрый день.
Подскажите есть ли у кого 6 версия отученная и вообще существует ли она? спасибо.

----------


## sant78

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите есть ли у кого 6 версия отученная и вообще существует ли она? спасибо.


Существует.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Существует.


Цена вопроса в личку можно мне отписаться, как отучивается расширением или переписыванием конфы(Если переписыванием конфы то последующие обновление цена вопроса в личку?)? Если расширением то обновлять лиц обновлением можно?
Пожалуйста ответьте мне в личку. Спасибо.

----------


## lexuslam

> Существует.


Доброго дня! очень надо бы лаблэтку.

----------


## lexuslam

> *АВТОРСКИЕ СБОРКИ ИЗ ДАННОГО ПОСТА МОГУТ БЫТЬ ПЕРЕЛОЖЕНЫ ТОЛЬКО НА БЕЛЫЕ ОБМЕННИКИ ИЛИ В ВИДЕ MAGNET-ССЫЛКИ*
> 
> *Конфигурация "РАРУС: Альфа-Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти КОРП", релиз 6.0.13.33 от 17.07.2019*
> 
> Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> ...


Добрый день, А отученная существует? если да, поделитесь пож.

----------


## ZVEZDACHET

Здравствуйте ! 
Может кто-то  поделиться справочниками "Работы" ,  "Каталог авто" 
для Автосервиса. для загрузки в базу

----------


## ZVEZDACHET

Здравствуйте ! 
Может кто-то  поделиться справочниками "Работы" ,  "Каталог авто" 
для Автосервиса. для загрузки в базу

----------


## ikalichkin

Может у кого-нибудь уже появилаась "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6",  *6.0.37.13* ?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Может у кого-нибудь уже появилаась "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6",  *6.0.37.13* ?


Добрый день!
Полный дистрибутив:
https://dropmefiles.com/Hr3Vz

----------

ikalichkin (28.07.2022), MeSoft (28.07.2022)

----------


## MeSoft

Здравствуйте, не поделитесь релизом 5.1.37.05

----------


## exclop

> Здравствуйте, не поделитесь релизом 5.1.37.05


https://dropmefiles.com/YIGRd

----------

bugaga (01.08.2022), ikalichkin (28.07.2022), MeSoft (28.07.2022)

----------


## yursio

Поделитесь пожалуйста отученной 5.1.15.15, качнул из шапки - там оказался релиз 5.1.13.04

----------


## mmf4wk

Добрый день! Может кто-нибудь поделиться обновлением для "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6", 6.0.37.13?

----------


## akinknicke

Можно еще раз продублировать Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6", 6.0.37.13?
ссылки не активны

----------


## akinknicke

Можно еще раз продублировать Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6", 6.0.37.13?
ссылки не активны

----------


## johnyb

поделитесь еще раз ссылкой плиз, спасибо

----------


## fortran

> https://dropmefiles.com/YIGRd


Добрый день. Не могли бы Вы продублировать ссылочку на релиз 5.1.37.05. По старой уже недоступно скачивание.

----------


## exclop

> Добрый день. Не могли бы Вы продублировать ссылочку на релиз 5.1.37.05. По старой уже недоступно скачивание.


https://dropmefiles.com/iOY56

----------

fortran (19.08.2022)

----------


## Lexx_Luthor

Доброго времени! Выложите, пожалуйста, последний релиз Альфа-Авто 5.

----------


## Mupg1980

Здравствуйте, есть возможность повторить ссылку?

----------


## Falcon174

Кто может поделиться свежей 5.1?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Кто может поделиться свежей 5.1?


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MWlelS_c-v9aww

----------


## djek1000

Добрый день!
6.0.37.13 полный дистрибутив или демо база есть возможность поделиться?

----------


## tankoz

Добрый день. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь пробовал опубликовать Альфа-Авто 6 на веб сервере через 1С публикатор в локальной сети? Работает? 
И второй вопрос, поделитесь, пожалуйста отученной альфа-авто 6 для тестов. Пытаюсь понять как лучше настроить работу через терминальный сервер или через веб сервер. Хочу потестить прежде чем активировать лицензии. И ваще что то внедрять... Всем спасибо.

----------


## tankoz

Добрый день. 
Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь пробовал опубликовать Альфа-Авто 6 на веб сервере через 1С публикатор в локальной сети? Работает? 
И второй вопрос, поделитесь, пожалуйста отученной альфа-авто 6 для тестов. Пытаюсь понять как лучше настроить работу через терминальный сервер или через веб сервер. Хочу потестить прежде чем активировать лицензии. И ваще что то внедрять... Всем спасибо.

----------


## pm334

Здравствуйте. Будет возможность поделиться Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" (6.1.01.46)? Стоит ли переходить на версию 6.1 или обновиться пока до 6.0.38.08? Спасибо.

----------


## Lumiend

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на последнюю версию Альфа-Авто 5.1 (5.1.37.05)
В ранних сообщениях ссылки больше неактуальны

----------


## Lumiend

Добрый день!

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на последнюю версию Альфа-Авто 5.1 (5.1.37.05)
В ранних сообщениях ссылки больше неактуальны

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день!
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на последнюю версию Альфа-Авто 5.1 (5.1.37.05)
> В ранних сообщениях ссылки больше неактуальны


*AutoSalon5_5_1_37_05.zip*,  *зеркало*

----------

Андрей007 (13.10.2022)

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Здравствуйте всем, сдох ноут,пришлось перерегиться, скажите все таки есть альфа 6 отученная? Если да, у кого попросить?

----------


## Firstmaster

Приветствую всех. можете в личку ссыль на отученную версию рабочую кинуть

----------


## Firstmaster

Приветствую всех. можете в личку ссыль на отученную версию рабочую кинуть

----------


## Андрей007

не отлученные все релизы

5 - https://turbobiyt.net/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
6 - https://turbobiyt.net/download/folde...domain=turb.cc

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

> Добрый день! Есть новая 6 отученная, пишите в лс


 Скажите, можете отправить? polishchuk.i.m.84@gmail.com

----------


## exclop

https://dropmefiles.com/i8TCY 
(5.1.38.04)

----------

bugaga (27.10.2022), Carllsonman (26.10.2022)

----------


## tankoz

Всем доброго дня. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6 (6.0.34.05) . Гружу из экселя Контрагентов и автомобили. Не там не там нет возможности связать авто и клиента. Подскажите, пожалуйста есть вариант как то назначить клиентам их тачки или только вручную?

----------


## /|ococb

Доброго времени суток! Нужно перенести остатки с БД в новую. Есть ли у кого такая обработка?

----------


## ikalichkin

> не отлученные все релизы
> 
> 5 - https://turbobiyt.net/download/folde...domain=turb.cc
> 6 - https://turbobiyt.net/download/folde...domain=turb.cc


Может у Вас  уже найдётся и Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти *6.0.38.08*?

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Альфа 6. А как можно получить? Чисто в личных целях? Имеется ввиду ломаная.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Может у Вас  уже найдётся и Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти *6.0.38.08*?


Ловите https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CbHGrBCu2qAblw

*5.1.38.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы — 8.3.20.1789.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования — 2.0.16.431.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты — 8.2.1.738.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- Типовое отраслевое решение переведено на платформу 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.20.1789). Перед обновлением не забудьте сделать резервную копию информационной базы.
- В справочнике "Договоры взаиморасчетов" добавлено ограничение доступности флага "Расчет в условных единицах" в зависимости от валюты договора. Если указана валюта регламентированного учета, то флаг устанавливать запрещено.
- Добавлена возможность получения кода адреса ФИАС в документе Вывод из оборота кодов маркировки.
- Исправлено формирование отчетов при группировке отчета по датам.
- Документы ПКО и РКО. Добавлена возможность пробития на ККТ со способом расчета "Передача товара/услуги". Если сумма оплаты меньше документа отгрузки, то недостающая сумма пробивается на ККТ как Кредит (постоплата без внесения денежных средств). Из документа ПКО и РКО убрана возможность выбора способа оплаты Кредит, оставлена возможность только оплаты наличными. В документе Чек на оплату для типа оплаты Кредит отключена возможность заполнения Договора и Контрагента.
- Документы Чек коррекции. Заблокирована возможность изменения "Типа расчета" и "Способа расчета".
- АРМ Календарь. Исправлена ошибка из-за которой не выводились события в недельном графике по воскресеньям.
- Отчет "Остатки и обороты партий товаров". Исправлена ошибка из-за которого не работала сортировка по "Ячейке хранения". Поле перенесено из показателей в реквизиты, поэтому для вывода поля в отдельной колонке, потребуется соответствующая настройка отчета.
- Документ Корректировка реализации. Исправлены ошибки по корректировочным движениям регистра Продажи:
	- При вводе корректировки на основании корректировки сторнирующие проводки могли быть неверными;
	- Не формировались движения, если были изменения только по сумме НДС;
	- Новые движения по продажам товаров формировались не на Цех, который указан в заказ-наряде, а на склад, который указывался в Корректировке реализации;
	- Не формировались движения по автоработам при изменении любых колонок за исключением количества;
	- Не формировалось движения по количеству нормочасов авторабот.
- В документе корректировки поступления исправлено заполнение ГТД до корректировки при вводе на основании.
- Исправлена ошибка при печати УПД из документа "Реализация активов", когда актив был введен не документом "Ввод в эксплуатацию", а документом "Ввод остатков прочих активов".
- Исправлена утечка памяти при проведении документов с прослеживаемыми товарами.
- Доработана загрузка калькуляции из Аудатекса. Добавлено создание авторабот при осуществлении работ непосредственно связанных с покраской. 
- В корректировке поступления исправлено проведение по партиям товаров компании с учетом стратегии списания партий товаров, указанной в складе компании.
- Исправлено заполнение единицы измерения табличной части товаров в ПКО, РКО, выписке при вводе на основании всех автомобильных документов.
- Исправлен механизм получения данных для печати корректировочного счета-фактуры, УКД для документов Корректировочный счет-Фактура выданный и Корректировка реализации.
- Исправлена ошибка при заполнении документа Изменение цен на основании. Не переносились характеристики номенклатуры, если они были заполнены в документе-основании.
- Исправлена ошибка в документе «Корректировка реализации», из-за которой возникали лишние сторнирующие движения по ГТД.
- Исправлена ошибка при пробитии чека на фискальном устройстве, которая ранее возникала по кнопке "Оплатить" из формы документа "Заказ-наряд" со способом расчета "Предоплата" и расшифровкой предмета платежа "По сделке".
- Добавлена настройка права "91042: Разрешить пробивать чек с ошибочными или непроверенными кодами маркировки" для возможности блокировки пробития чека в подобных случаях.
- Исправлено заполнение документов Счет на оплату и Чек на оплату на основании Заказа поставщику при наличии у него корректировок.
- Убран отбор на вид договора при автоматической подстановке в документах Платежное поручение и Выписка (если не заполнена статья ДДС).
- Исправлена работа отчета "Воронка сервиса" при типе диаграммы "Воронка объемная".
- В документе "Заявка на ремонт" и “Заказ-наряд” добавлено удаление строк ТЧ Товары с пустой номенклатурой, которые были добавлены при подборе Авторабот. Ситуация происходила, когда при подборе Аторабот добавлялась связанная с автоработой номенклатура, с видом из списка запрещенных видов номенклатуры. А затем выводилось предупреждение, что такую номенклатуру добавлять нельзя и поле "Номенклатура" очищалось.
- Документы Банковская выписка, Инкассация, Приходный кассовый ордер, Расходный кассовый ордер, Чек, Чек коррекции и Чек на оплату открываются без возможности редактирования при условии что они были пробиты. Включить возможность редактирования можно кнопкой "Разрешить редактирование".

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Доброго времени суток! Нужно перенести остатки с БД в новую. Есть ли у кого такая обработка?


Здравствуйте. Из какой куда?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Всем доброго дня. Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП. Редакция 6 (6.0.34.05) . Гружу из экселя Контрагентов и автомобили. Не там не там нет возможности связать авто и клиента. Подскажите, пожалуйста есть вариант как то назначить клиентам их тачки или только вручную?


написать обработку.

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Скажите что нужно, чтоб заполучить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Скажите что нужно, чтоб заполучить?


??????

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

Вы писали, что есть альфа авто 6 отученная, интересует возможность получения. Нужна для тестов. Вообще стоит ли переходить?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вы писали, что есть альфа авто 6 отученная, интересует возможность получения. Нужна для тестов. Вообще стоит ли переходить?


Вышла версия 6.1 . Лично я бы перешел. Огромный + доработки через расширения не снимая с поддержки и простота обновления. А сейчас мою АА 5.1 обновить это такие муки(
У меня нет отуч к сожалению.

----------


## polishchuk.i.m

> Вышла версия 6.1 . Лично я бы перешел. Огромный + доработки через расширения не снимая с поддержки и простота обновления. А сейчас мою АА 5.1 обновить это такие муки(
> У меня нет отуч к сожалению.


Жаль. А у кого может быть?
Сам пользуюсь 5.1 с форумов, но нужен функционал управляемых форм... И веб доступ.

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Вы писали, что есть альфа авто 6 отученная, интересует возможность получения. Нужна для тестов. Вообще стоит ли переходить?


Вышла версия 6.1 . Лично я бы перешел. Огромный + доработки через расширения не снимая с поддержки и простота обновления. А сейчас мою АА 5.1 обновить это такие муки(
У меня нет отуч к сожалению.

----------


## juk77

Можно ссылку на Альфа-авто 6 отученную? Говорят есть такая, найти не могу

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1304843/
Монитор автосервиса LADA. Альфа-Авто 5

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день, помогите скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/1304843/
Монитор автосервиса LADA. Альфа-Авто 5

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Описание:
*5.1.39.07*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.20.2184. ВНИМАНИЕ! Согласно информационного письма от компании 1С (Информация для пользователей и партнеров ?29958 от 14.11.2022 - https://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=29958) требуется обновление платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.17.433.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.744.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
- При создание сторнирующего чека коррекции исправлено распределение суммы оплат.
- Доработана загрузка калькуляции из Аудатекса. При наличии разницы между согласованной суммой и суммой загруженных табличных частей, разница теперь распределяется только на автоработы.
- Исправлено изменения флага регламентированного учета документов в журнале документов по заказ-нарядам (в том числе АРМ Журнал заказ-нарядов).
- Исправлена ошибка при пробитии чека с товаром с признаком предмета расчета "Товар подлежащей маркировке средством идентификации, имеющем код маркировки, за исключением подакцизного товара".
- Исправлена ошибка при удалении строк в табличной части товаров документа Уведомление об остатках прослеживаемых товаров.
- Исправлена загрузка из внешних каталогов при создании моделей автомобилей при загрузке.
- Исправлена индикация суммы списания в документе пересортицы товаров.
- Добавлено новой право пользователя "Контролировать вид исправительного документа при корректировке реализации". При корректировке реализации отключается контроль хозоперации документа.
- Добавлена возможность перезаполнения платежных документов в счетах-фактурах.
- Обновлен классификатор Классификатор ОК (МК (ИСО 4217) 003-97) 014-2000 с изменением ? 47/2022. Введено 01.07.2022 с правом досрочного применения в правоотношениях, возникших с 01.04.2022. Приказ Росстандарта от 26.05.2021 ?388-ст.
- В документе корректировки реализации исправлена ошибка при вводе на основании заказ-нарядов для товаров (деталей) с нескольких складов.
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/f74trI5NB1TxXA

----------

ikalichkin (26.11.2022), pm334 (25.11.2022)

----------


## LAVix

Здравствуйте!
Обновите, пжта, ссылку
По текущей ничего не найдено отвечает яндекс диск

----------


## LAVix

Здравствуйте!
Обновите, пжта, ссылку
По текущей ничего не найдено отвечает яндекс диск

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте!
> Обновите, пжта, ссылку
> По текущей ничего не найдено отвечает яндекс диск


Лицензия: https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PjOLDWm8d9t-_g


(_авторская в личку_)

----------


## craboid104

Подскажите пожалуйста, можете обновить ссылку на скачивание дистрибутива обновления Альфа-Авто версии 6.0.38.08 ?

----------


## craboid104

Не могли бы вы поделится еще актуальной версией "Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти Корп, редакция 6" 6.1.02.11  ?

----------


## Илья78

Добрый день!
А можно ссылку на Алфа-Авто 6. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Dom2017

Добрый день!
Также можно ссылку на Алфа-Авто 6. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Dom2017

Добрый день!
Также можно ссылку на Алфа-Авто 6. Спасибо большое!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Описание:
*5.1.40.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.20.2184.
ВНИМАНИЕ! Согласно информационного письма от компании 1С (Информация для пользователей и партнеров ?29958 от 14.11.2022 - https://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=29958) требуется обновление платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.18.435.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.744.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
Продажа
- Исправлено перезаполнение платежных документов в счете-фактуре выданной. При нажатии на кнопку выбора поля <Платежные документы> осуществляется заполнение платежных документов аналогично вводу нового документа счет-фактура выданный на основании;
- Исправлен вывод сумм НДС (Без НДС) в печатных формах ТОРГ-12 и УПД. Для печатных форм ТОРГ-12 для строк со ставкой Без НДС поле суммы НДС не заполняется. Для печатной формы УПД для строк со ставкой Без НДС в поле суммы НДС выводится <без НДС>;
Общее
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании отчетов <Анализ неликвидов запчастей> и <Прайс-лист> при наличии у ряда справочников (в частности номенклатуры) дополнительных свойств. Добавлена возможность отборов в отчетах по незаполненным дополнительным свойствам объектов, участвующих в отчете;
- Исправлены проблемы с открытием и масштабированием ряда наиболее востребованных форм. Ранее при изменении размеров формы при последующем открытии поля на форме могли не масштабироваться должным образом;
- Исправлен выбор пользователя Windows в справочнике пользователей при аутентификации средствами операционной системы. Ранее при выборе пользователя операционной системы возникала ошибка.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9exhYHp1XjVe9w

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Описание:
*5.1.40.04*
=========
- Рекомендуемая версия платформы - 8.3.20.2184.
ВНИМАНИЕ! Согласно информационного письма от компании 1С (Информация для пользователей и партнеров ?29958 от 14.11.2022 - https://1c.ru/news/info.jsp?id=29958) требуется обновление платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.
- Рекомендуемая версия сервера лицензирования - 2.0.18.435.
- Рекомендуемая версия компоненты защиты - 8.2.1.744.
- Рекомендуемая разрядность клиентского приложения, на компьютерах с подключением торгового оборудования - 32 (x86).
Продажа
- Исправлено перезаполнение платежных документов в счете-фактуре выданной. При нажатии на кнопку выбора поля <Платежные документы> осуществляется заполнение платежных документов аналогично вводу нового документа счет-фактура выданный на основании;
- Исправлен вывод сумм НДС (Без НДС) в печатных формах ТОРГ-12 и УПД. Для печатных форм ТОРГ-12 для строк со ставкой Без НДС поле суммы НДС не заполняется. Для печатной формы УПД для строк со ставкой Без НДС в поле суммы НДС выводится <без НДС>;
Общее
- Исправлена ошибка при формировании отчетов <Анализ неликвидов запчастей> и <Прайс-лист> при наличии у ряда справочников (в частности номенклатуры) дополнительных свойств. Добавлена возможность отборов в отчетах по незаполненным дополнительным свойствам объектов, участвующих в отчете;
- Исправлены проблемы с открытием и масштабированием ряда наиболее востребованных форм. Ранее при изменении размеров формы при последующем открытии поля на форме могли не масштабироваться должным образом;
- Исправлен выбор пользователя Windows в справочнике пользователей при аутентификации средствами операционной системы. Ранее при выборе пользователя операционной системы возникала ошибка.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9exhYHp1XjVe9w

----------

Carllsonman (04.01.2023), DIABLOJOKER (07.01.2023), ikalichkin (27.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти КОРП, редакция 6.1, версия 6.1.02.11 от 06.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

helga888 (11.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Альфа-Авто: Автосалон+Автосервис+Автоз  апчасти ПРОФ, редакция 5.1, версия 5.1.40.04 от 27.12.2022*

Установка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл шаблона: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*,  *зеркало*

----------

helga888 (11.01.2023)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Купил лицензию АА 6.1. Обновления будут теперь и по АА6.1.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Купил лицензию АА 6.1. Обновления будут теперь и по АА6.1.


Это безусловно замечательно, и, спасибо Вам огромное! Но вот что делать с эмулятором на программный ключ...

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Это безусловно замечательно, и, спасибо Вам огромное! Но вот что делать с эмулятором на программный ключ...


Вы имеете отуч АА 6.1 или платформу?

----------


## ikalichkin

> Вы имеете отуч АА 6.1 или платформу?


Конечно же ключ на саму конфигурацию...

----------


## lukihtabronho

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на АА 6.0.39.08

----------


## dedmun

> https://yadi.sk/d/hyGcyGmSFY43bA


Добрый день, не могли бы Вы перевыложить файл EquipmentSetup.exe для Альфа 5-1-15. Очень необходима, будьте так добры

----------


## dedmun

> https://yadi.sk/d/hyGcyGmSFY43bA


Добрый день! Могу ли я Вас попросить перевыложить файл EquipmentSetup.exe для Альфа5-1-15. Очень необходима 1с в работе, без него все предприятие встало

----------


## sant78

> Купил лицензию АА 6.1. Обновления будут теперь и по АА6.1.


Здравствуйте. Сможете выложить версию 6.0.38.08?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Добрый день! Могу ли я Вас попросить перевыложить файл EquipmentSetup.exe для Альфа5-1-15. Очень необходима 1с в работе, без него все предприятие встало


Еще актуально?

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте. Сможете выложить версию 6.0.38.08?


на следующий недели выложу

----------

